# קרדיטים באיחור אופנתי



## yael s d (8/3/14)

קרדיטים באיחור אופנתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה בעצם יוצא בדיוק בעונה בה אנחנו התחלנו לתכנן את החתונה שלנו (שהיתה בספטמבר האחרון).. אז אולי הן באמת יועילו למישהי/ו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אין לי בעיה לדווח על מחירים- אבל מעדיפה בפרטי כי חלק מנותני השירות נתנו לנו "הנחת מזומן" ולא הייתי רוצה לשים אותם תחת חשדות כאלו ואחרים בפומבי...


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

וכך הכל התחיל
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אפשר לומר שנפגשנו באינטרנט, למרות שאנחנו תמיד אוהבים להגיד "נפגשנו בשביל ישראל". לקראת השחרור, בשלהי 2009, שנינו הבנו (איש- איש בביתו) שה-טיול של אחרי צבא בשבילנו הוא שביל ישראל- מסלול הליכה של כמעט 1000 קילומטר שמגיע מאילת ועד דן. לאף אחד מאיתנו לא היו חברים שהשתחררו באותתו הזמן עם אותו החלום, אז פנינו לפורום מחפשי שותפים. התחלנו להתכתב במייל, לי כבר היה שותף שמצאתי באותה הדרך ורצינו להגדיל את הקבוצה. בפועל נפגשנו לראשונה בטיול בדרום של שהיה מעיין דייט המוני (למרות שהייתי הבת היחידה) לאנשים שמחפשים שותפים שיוצאים באביב מאילת. עידן עדיין התלבט ושיחק אותה קשה להשגה בשבועות שלאחר מכן, כי לא היה בטוח שבאמת יצא לטיול או יתחיל לעבוד קודם לכן. במקביל המשכנו לדבר ואפילו יצאנו להופעה יחד, מה שבדיעבד הסתבר שמבחינתו היה דייט- דבר שאני הבנתי רק כשהגעתי למקום... אח"כ עידן הרגיש שקצת סיננתי אותו (כשהכיר אותי יותר טוב למד שאני פשוט לא עונה לטלפונים בשגרה), ואולי זה היה לטובה כי בסוף החליט שיצא איתנו לטיול!
אז יצאנו, טיילנו, הבנתי שאותו אני רוצה אבל פחדתי שהוא בקטע של מטיילת אחרת בזמן שהוא חשב לעצמו שאולי עדיף לחכות עד סוף הטיול כדי לא להרוס כלום, המשכנו לטייל ומפה לשם אחרי 3 שבועות של טיול 24/7 עם עוד 5 אנשים התפצלנו לטייל בפרטיות כיאה לזוג טרי.
וכך עברו להם עוד חודשיים של הטיול שהיה ממש "כל זאת ועוד", החוויה הכי מדהימה שהיתה לי. 
בערך 3-4 שבועות אחרי שסיימנו בקיבוץ דן וחזרנו הביתה הבנו שלגור בנפרד זה רגרסיה עבורנו כזוג וחיפשנו מקומות עבודה באותו אזור ודירה.


----------



## ray of light (8/3/14)

3 חודשים של טיול 
שווים לפחות לשנה של זוגיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



איזו חוויה להכיר ככה!


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

3 שנים ו-1 חתול אח"כ: ההצעה –או- מסכת ה 
הוא בן 26 וקצת, אני בת כמעט בת 24- גרים בחיפה, שנינו סטודנטים. התזמון: חופשת סמסטר. כבר יצא לנו לדבר על חתונה (כשהבנתי שמבחינת עידן אם יש ילדים, אז קודם צריך חתונה), כממסד (יש משהו בחתונה יהודית כהלכתה שקוסם לי מבחינה מסורתית, ולעידן גם כן ואולי קצת יותר, אבל אם היה לנו עודף תקציב של כמה אלפים בהחלט יש מצב שהיינו עושים נופש בקפריסין וחוזרים לארץ למסיבה), כאירוע (אני: "100 איש נראה לי די והותר" הוא: "???") ובכלל, אבל למען האמת לא חשבתי שזה יגיע בשנה-שנתיים הקרובות ובאמת- באמת שהוא תפס אותי לגמרי בהפתעה.
3 חודשי סמסטר מפרכים פינטזנו על הטיול במדבר שנעשה ישר אחרי המבחן האחרון שלי. תיכננו מסלול, עידן נסע במיוחד לעשות הטמנות של מים (כי בחרנו מסלול של 2 לילות שאין בו מקום למלא בקבוקים) ואני חזרתי ישר אחרי המבחן לעשות קניות ולארוז תיקים. היינו אמורים לסיים בים המלח אבל לקחנו ליתר בטחון מספרי טלפון של צימרים כי היה חשש לגשם ולא רצינו סתם לחזור הביתה. 4 בבוקר למחרת תופסים מונית לתחנת רכבת ויאללה- לדרום!
התחלנו ללכת מערד, אבל קצת אחרי הצהריים הברכיים שלי התחילו לעשות בעיות. ניסיתי לבלוע את זה ומי שמכיר אותי יודע שסף הכאב שלי גבוה, מה גם שלא רציתי לאכזב את עידן שידעתי שכל כך ציפה לטיול. בסופו של דבר כשהגענו למקום בו פתחנו את השק"שים נכנעתי, ואמרנו שבבוקר ננסה למצוא צימר פנוי ולתפוס טרמפים. התבאסתי ממש, אבל הלילה היה נעים והכוכבים זרחו אז המצב רוח השתפר במהרה. למחרת עידן טיפס על איזו גבעה לחפש קליטה ואני נעמדתי ליד הכביש הקרוב. בטרמפ השני שתפסנו לקיבוץ נווה זהר בדרום ים המלח, עידן פתאום אמר לי: 
"תכסי עיניים."
אני- חצי מנומנמת מהנסיעה, "מה?"
"תכסי עיניים בבקשה. תקשרי את הצעיף, בלי להציץ עד שאגיד לך!"
הוא הוריד אותי מהאוטו, כל מיני מחשבות עברו לי בראש, אבל עדיין לא זה. שמעתי מכוניות עוברות בכביש, הרחתי את הים והרגשתי את הרוח. 
"תחכי."


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

ואז... 
שמעתי רחש-בחש של התיקים מוזזים ומונחים בצד הבטוח של המעקה לצד הכביש, ועידן חזר לעזור גם לי לעבור לשם. ואז הוא הוציא משהו מהתיק והתחיל להקריא (פה כבר אפילו אני חשדתי..). הוא הקריא מכתב- שיר מקסים שממש גילם במילים את כל ההווי שלנו, עידן ויעל. אז הוא הוריד לי את הצעיף וראיתי שאנחנו עומדים בתצפית יפהפיה לים המלח, כאשר מאחורינו מתנשאת גבעה ועליה כתובת אבנים ענקית "יעל התנשאי לי?" (אם סיומת המכתב לא היתה ברורה מספיק). מתישהו הוא גם הספיק לכרוע על ברך ולהוציא את הטבעת.
היומיים הבאים עברו עלינו בכייף בים המלח ובצימר מקסים בנווה זהר, כששנינו נרגשים, כבר מתכננים תכניות ועושים טלפונים להודיע לכל מי שחשוב. תוך כדי עידן גם היה צריך לבנות את האמון בינינו מחדש כי לאט- לאט גיליתי כמה הסתיר ממני בחודשים האחרונים כדי לגרום לכל זה לקרות (למשל, כנראה שמיותר לציין שהטיפוס לגבעה לשם קליטה היה גם כדי להתרחק ממני בזמן שהתקשר לבעל הצימר שהוזמן כבר כמה שבועות מראש להודיע לו שנקדים). מסתבר שהוא אפילו היה נורא שמח שהחלטתי לקצר את הטיול בעקבות הברכיים, כי היה נורא לחוץ להיות בשטח עם הטבעת בתיק, אז בכלל הכל היה לטובה.
אנחנו רוצים להמליץ על בעל הצימר- "אלוני חדרי נופש", בקיבוץ נווה זוהר. אמנם הצימר לא יוקרתי (לפחות זה שאנחנו לקחנו), הוא למעשה חדר עם מטבחון ומקלחת+שירותים, אבל יש מרפסת נעימה שאפשר לשבת בה בערב, מאוד נקי, יש YES (שזה בערך כמו אוויר לנשימה אחרי חודש מבחנים מרוכז, לפחות בשבילי) והכי חשוב- 2 דקות הליכה מהחוף של הקיבוץ ורבע שעה הליכה מהחוף של המלונות. בעל הצימר גם עזר לעידן בהתארגנות להכנת הכתובת אבנים ואף הציע למצוא מישהו מהקיבוץ שיבוא לעזור לו פיזית, אבל עידן רצה לבד. טאץ' של יחס אישי- כשהגענו הוא שם בצימר בלונים ופוסטר "מזל טוב" של פו הדב. אותנו זה לגמרי קנה.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

אוי! נחתכה לי הכותרת.. 
מלא זמן לא הייתי בתפוז ><"
הכינוי השני שלי להצעת הנישואין הוא "מסכת השקרים", כמובן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עוד משהו השתנה בתפוז ו/או בפורום בחצי שנה האחרונה (עשיתי ניקוי) חוץ מזה שביקשהו ממני להחליף סיסמה?


----------



## ray of light (8/3/14)

מקסים! 
אבל לא הבנתי משהו בעלילה, מתי הוא הספיק להכין את הכתובת אבנים כשהייתם בטיול?
לא הייתם ביחד כל הזמן?


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

חחח זה היה העניין של "מסכת השקרים"... 
צודקת. לא הסברתי כמו שצריך.
עידן חזר נורא מאוחר הביתה בלילה שבו יצאנו לטיול. הוא אמר שלא מצא את המקום ונורא התברבר והתבלבל בדרך... הוא פשוט הכין את הכתובת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כשהגענו לצימר הוא סיפר לי על יתר הדברים שהסתיר ממני בחודש שלפני כן... הנסיעה לקנות את טבעת, שיחות טלפון נסתרות עם חברה שלי והחיפוש אחר הצימר המתאים...


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

טבעת האירוסין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לעידן יש קטע כזה כשאנחנו מסתובבים ליד דוכני תכשיטים לנסות לנחש מה הייתי קונה לעצמי, או מה זה בדיוק שאני לא אוהבת בתכשיטים מסויימים. זה התחיל מתישהו כשרצה לקנות לי תליון ליומולדת והמשיך מאז כסוג של משחק, אז את הטעם שלי הוא כבר יחסית הכיר אבל לא שיחקנו את זה אף פעם על טבעות מסיבה פשוטה- אני לא שמה טבעות. באיזושהי שיחה שהיתה לנו על הצעת נישואין בעבר הרחוק, זרקתי שאני הייתי רוצה להיות הראשונה שיודעת, ופחות אוהבת את העניין שכולם יודעים על ההצעה לפני הכלה העתידית. הוא סימן את זה לעצמו, אבל כדי לבחור טבעת בכל זאת הרגיש צורך במלווה והתלבט בין 2 חברות טובות וקרובות שלי- אחת שאני מאוד מעריכה את הטעם שלה ושניה שהיא פשוט גם חברה מאוד טובה אבל גם מישהי שהוא מרגיש יותר טוב ויותר בנוח על ידה. בסוף הוא בחר את השניה, בעיקר מהסיבה שלעיל. יאמר שאת העבודה שלה היא עשתה מעולה- מתישהו לפני שנסעו לבורסה ברמת גן היא איכשהו יזמה שיחה על טבעות אירוסין כדי להבין מה אני אוהבת, שיחה שבמבט לאחור הייתי בטוחה שאני יזמתי אז בכלל לא חשדתי שהיא סוכנת כפולה. אם אני זוכרת נכון, אמרתי שאני לא מרגישה צורך ב"אבן מרכזית", ושאני מאוד אוהבת טבעות נוצצות ועדינות- דקות כאלה שמשובצות באבנים קטנות. גם אמרתי שאני מעדיפה צבע זהב צהוב, פשוט בגלל שזה יותר מתאים לצבע העור שלי לדעתי.
אחד הדברים שאמרתי לה הוא שמבחינתי טבעת יכולה לעלות גם 300 ₪ ולהקנות בדוכן תכשיטים של רשת מסויימת שאני אוהבת בקניון, כל עוד היא בטעם שלי, אבל כשעידן ניסה לגשש בגראנד  קניון, המוכרת סילקה אותו בבושת פנים ברגע שהסביר שהוא מחפש טבעת אירוסין.
כשהיינו בצימר ועידן פרש בפניי את עלילותיו בחודשים האחרונים- כל מה שלא יכל לספר לי לפני כן, סיפר שלאחר שקבע לעצמו תקרת מחיר (עד היום אני לא יודעת ולא רוצה לדעת מהי היתה ומה היה הסכום הסופי שהוציא- רק יודעת שפחות ממה שתיכנן לפחות) הם קבעו כמה פגישות בחנויות שונות, אך ברובן לא מצאו את מה שחיפשו בדיוק, למרות שהיו כמה אופציות שמצאו חן בעיני שניהם. במהלך הסיבוב הגיעו לחנות "מאור תכשיטים", שממוקמת ממש קומה או שתיים מתחת לג'קסון המהוללת. חנות קטנה שעובדים בה שני אחים, מעצבים ומכינים את הטבעות בעצמם. שם נמצאה הטבעת המתאימה- עידן בכל זאת החליט שהוא רוצה לתת לי טבעת עם אבן מרכזית, ושידרג אותה לאחת נקיה באיכות גבוהה יותר. האמת היא שבאמת מיד התאהבתי בטבעת- עבורי יש איכות מיוחדת לכך שהוא בחר אותה לגמרי בעצמו (בסופו של דבר יצא שחברה שלי העדיפה טבעת אחרת שראו אבל הוא החליט ללכת עם דעתו), ולכן אין טבעת טובה ממנה בעולם (וגם כי היא באמת מה שדמיינתי לעצמי).


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

השיפצורים 
חזרנו לשם כדי להקטין את הטבעת, ובגלל שהיה צריך להכין אחת חדשה לגמרי כי ההקטנה היתה יחסית משמעותית עבור טבעת דקה ועדינה חזרנו לשם אפילו שוב. בפעם השניה הבעלים לא היה כ"כ נחמד ואפילו חסר סבלנות, אבל בפעם השלישית הוא היה שוב מאוד נחמד כמו שעידן תיאר שהיה בפעם הראשונה. ממש דאגתי שבגלל שהיה חסר סבלנות בפעם השניה המידה שבחרתי לא תתאים, אבל כשלקחנו אותה היא היתה בגודל מעולה- הוא באמת מקצוען ולא היה צריך יותר מ-3 שניות כדי להבין את המידה.
בערך חודשיים אחרי ההצעה, כשהרגשתי שזה זמן מתאים, כן אמרתי לעידן שבעתיד אעדיף לא לקבל יותר יהלומים- אין לזה יוקרה מיוחדת בעיניי, וקשה לי העניין סביב הדרך בה הגיעו אליי. זה נכון שגם הבגדים שאני לובשת כרוכים בסיפורים לא הרבה יותר טובים או אפילו השוקולד שאני אוכלת, אבל במותרות שכאלו אני בהחלט לא רואה סיבה שלא לחסוך גם כסף וגם יסוריי מצפון.


----------



## haych (8/3/14)

היא יפהיפיה! 
קצת גורמת לי לקנא, אפילו


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

זו המחמאה הכי גדולה שיש כנראה


----------



## ray of light (8/3/14)

בדיוק הטעם שלי! 
וגם דומה מאוד לשלי, רק יותר עדינה. זהב צהוב שולט!!!


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

אסטרטגיה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מהיותי אדם מאוד מתוכנן וקצת (הרבה) חנון, היה לי ברור שצריך לסיים כמה שיותר דברים לפני שהעומס של הסמסטר מתחיל. פחות או יותר התחלנו להריץ דברים מהרגע שחזרנו מהצימר- טלפונים, רשימות, נסיעות, פגישות, השוואות... עידן לגמרי זרם איתי, לקח על עצמו הרבה מהאחריות והטלפונים. האמת שבאופן כללי אפשר להגיד שתיכננו את החתונה לגמרי ביחד, כשהאחריות של להיות חרדתית והיסטרית היא בעיקר עליי. בסדר, מה לא עושים בשביל מי שאוהבים?
בגלל העיתוי, כיוונו לחתונת קיץ, ובגלל שמלכתחילה אני לא באמת מרגישה נוח עם להיות במרכז ואף פעם לא באמת חלמתי על "החתונה שלי", רציתי שנמצא מקום פתוח עם טבע מסביב- שלפחות הסביבה תרגיש לי נינוחה.
עוד אישיו- אני טבעונית כבר הרבה שנים. עידן לא. היה לי חשוב שלא יהיה בשר-דגים בחתונה, ועידן התרצה כי הבין שככה הקינוחים יהיו לו יותר טעימים וזה ממילא החלק שחשוב בעיניי שנינו בארוחה. עידן קצת דאג שההורים שלו יקבלו את זה בחוסר נוחות, אבל הסתבר שאחרי הכרות של 3 שנים איתי זה היה להם מובן מאליו. בכל אופן, גם הסתבר שבצפון לפחות זה די מגביל את המאגר האפשרי של מקומות, אבל לזה עוד נגיע ממש בקרוב.
קבענו תקציב אחרי שהערכנו כמה מה שאנחנו רואים בעיני רוחנו יעלה, הבנו מה גודל המתנות מההורים וכמה אנחנו יכולים להשקיע מפיקדונות. לניהול התקציב השתמשנו בקובץ אקסל מהבלוג הנהדר של אניקה, שעזר לי מאוד גם ברעיונות והוצאה לפועל של עיצוב. אז אם את קוראת את זה- תודה רבה!


----------



## SimplyMe1 (9/3/14)

אני לא מצליחה לפתוח את הקובץ 
אולי זה כמו הקובץ השמור אצלי במחשב שנכתב ונערך ע"י  עופר פלדמן ואפרת בן טובים?

וכמו שכתבת אצלי בשרשור אני בהחלט לומדת מהקרדיטים שלך גם כן..קוראת לאט לאט ומפנימה


----------



## yael s d (10/3/14)

מנסה שוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה מוזר.. אולי הדבקתי את הקישור לא טוב..
לא מכירה את הקובץ שאת מדברת עליו- אבל יהיה מעניין לראות


----------



## SimplyMe1 (11/3/14)

הנה הקובץ שיש אצלי 
רץ פה שנים בפורום ושמרתי אותו לא מכבר..


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

first thing first- מקום 
התחלנו עם לחפש מקום, וטוב שכך כי זה התגלה כפי שכבר הזכרתי כהכי מסובך. או איך שעידן היה מעדיף שאגיד- מורכב.
אני מהצפון, עידן מהמרכז, אנחנו גרים בחיפה. חיפשנו מקום שיהיה בערך באמצע- אזור זיכרון יעקב-בנימינה, או קרוב ליציאה הצפונית של כביש 6. יש לציין- ראינו רק 2 מקומות בפועל, הרוב נפסלו כבר בשיחת טלפון בגלל העניין של התפריט החלבי: הגדרנו הערכה של 250 אורחים, באזור בו חיפשנו לא מצאנו הרבה מקומות חלביים. בעצם מקום חלבי- אמיתי מצאנו רק אחד (זה שבסופו של דבר באמת בחרנו), והיתר היו מקומות בשריים שהיה אפשר להקים בהם "מטבח קצה" (שם "מקצועי" למטבח מאולתר בשטח). יש לציין שבמקומות כאלה אפשר לקיים חתונה טבעונית כי להרבה מקומות יש תפריטי פרווה מכובדים ביותר, אבל אנחנו רצינו ספציפית חלבי ובארצנו זה מקשה על הדברים. דיברנו גם עם מקומות שעובדים עם קייטרינגים חלביים או מקומות  שדרשו הפקת שטח קומפלט. 
זה הלך בערך ככה:
חרשנו את האינטרנט. בגלל גילנו היחסית צעיר לאף אחד מאיתנו אין הרבה חברים שהתחתנו, וכך שגם לא היה לנו הרבה מושג על מה יש שם בחוץ, או הרבה עם ניסיון מאנשים קרובים. במקרה לגמרי מצאנו אתר של מסעדה חלבית בזכרון יעקב, ברמת הנדיב- "מטעים". קבענו פגישה בזריזות (היה לנו רכב למס' שבועות מוגבל וניצלנו את הניידות בדיוק לסידורים כאלה) ונפגשנו שם עם "אשת הקשר", עינב. היא עשתה עלינו רושם נחמד, קליל וחביב, וכשאמרנו לה שאנחנו לא רוצים דגים בתפריט ורוצים לשזור גם כמה מנות טבעוניות לגמרי, היא קראה לשף, עמי, ולבעל המקום, אבי, וכולם נתנו לנו הרגשה שהם באים לקראתנו. תוך כדי הבנו שהם בעצם התחילו לקיים אצלם חתונות רק בקיץ שעבר, וחתונה של 250 איש ממש קרצה להם. הסתובבנו קצת במקום- המסעדה עצמה היא מבנה גבוה קירות (שהם למעשה חלונות), מוקף ברחבת אבן שמוקפת במדשאה שבעצמה מוקפת בעצים וחורש טבעי, כאשר באחת הפינות מגרש משחקים גדול מעץ וחבלים. לעידן היה קצת קשה הקטע של לחשוב על חתונה במקום כזה- פתוח, לא מוקפד ומלוטש, לא ממש גן אירועים "קלאסי". יקה. קבענו שנשאר בקשר במיילים, והם הסכימו להזמין אותנו לטעימות של מנות טבעוניות וחלביות לפני חתימת חוזה (דבר שאח"כ הבנו שהוא ממש לא מובן מאליו!!). 
רצינו לבדוק עוד אופציות. בדקנו אפשרות של הפקת שטח במתחם של "רכבת העמק" בכפר יהושע. זה כמובן דורש להביא קייטרינג עם כל הציוד ויתר הדברים, מה שיצא קצת יותר יקר. בשלב מסוים, כשכבר כמעט סגרנו עם "מטעים", חזר אלינו נועם מ"טאנטרה" שעושה אירועים בטבע. הוא הציע הצעות מעניינות, וקישר אותנו ליובל מקייטרינג מלצרץ, שלמרות שהיה הרבה מעבר למחיר שלנו בהתחלה עשה מאמצים והתאים תפריטים למחירים שביקשנו. בסוף ויתרנו, כי כבר היינו בשלבים מתקדמים עם מטעים והיינו מרוצים, אבל שווה לבדוק את מלצרץ ואת טאנטרה, שעשו רושם מאוד טוב. 
בדקנו אפשרות של שכירת מפיקים. כידוע easywed לא עובדים בצפון, אבל דרך קייטרינג "רוזמרין" שיצרנו איתו קשר הגענו לזוג מפיקים צעיר מצוות birdy ויחד עם הקייטרינג קבענו פגישה. גם האנשים מקייטרינג "רוזמרין" וגם המפיקים היו מאוד- מאוד נחמדים וקלעו לטעמנו בדברים בהם נגעה השיחה, אך יתר המגע עם שניהם לאחר מכן היה מאוד מסורבל. הקייטרינג הציע לנו בסופו של דבר תפריט שאמנם נשמע מדהים ועם קונספט מגניב אבל תומחר במחיר גבוה ממה שסיכמנו בפגישה (ההסבר שלהם היה שבגלל שזה חלבי צריך מגוון ושפע. אולי נכון אבל עדיין לפי ההנחיות שנתנו) ואת צמד המפיקים היה מאוד קשה לתפוס... כל פעם שניסינו להבין איפה אנחנו עומדים, אם כבר ראו וחיפשו עבורנו מקומות קיבלנו מענה בסגנון "אנחנו מחר נוסעים" או "היינו, אבל זה עדיין לא בדיוק זה ואנחנו רוצים להיות בטוחים לפני שניקח אתכם לסיבוב". טוב ויפה לשבוע, 10 ימים... הזמן עבר ובסופו של דבר הבנו אחרי שלא קיבלנו מהם שום עדכון אמיתי שההתנהלות שלהם היא קצת יותר מדי בוסרית ולא מנוסה עבורנו, מה גם שהם כנראה פשוט לא מצאו מקום שעונה על הדרישות שלנו שלא דיברנו איתו כבר בעצמנו. בשיחת הטלפון האחרונה הם פשוט הודו שלא מצאו מקום שעונה על הדרישות.
המקום השני שממש יצאנו מהבית כדי לראות הוא "שפת הנחל", אולם אירועים בצומת העמקים, מתחת לטבעון. גם כן מקום חדש, או לפחות נפתח מחדש ע"י זוג מפיקים מנוסים. שניהם עשו עלינו רושם טוב מאוד ומקצועי, מהסוג שיודע מה הוא עושה בלי יותר מדי מניירות או התייפיפויות. המקום עובד עם 4 קייטרינגים שונים, שניים מהם יכולים לעשות אירוע חלבי. בגלל שניסו למתג את עצמם כמקום יוקרתי המחיר שלהם היה קצת יקר עבורנו... המחיר לחתונה בדקה ה-90 כבר היה בתחום שלנו, אבל ויתרנו כי בגלל שהמקום היה חדש הצמחייה בו  עוד לא ממש תפסה והוא נראה קצת ערום. יש מצב שאחרי החורף הזה המקום יהיה מדהים (חופה על מדשאה בין אקליפטוסים ממש על שפת הנחל, רחבה פתוחה בלב העמק ובצל כרמל מקושטת בצמחייה ומטפסים) ושווה כל שקל. מומלץ ללכת לבדוק.
בין לבין היינו בטעימות ב"מטעים" מהם יצאנו (יחד עם שתי האמהות) שמחים וטובי לב, למרות שכבר אז היו קצת חריקות- אבי ועינב היו קצת לא מתואמים, עינב לא מצאה חלק מהרשימות של דברים שדברנו עליהם, חוסר יכולת לספק לנו תשובות ודאיות... לי אין הרבה סבלנות בד"כ לדברים כאלו כנותנת שירות בעברי ובעתיד אבל עידן יותר בסדר עם דברים כאלה ממני אז החלקנו. עם שקלול של כל הדברים והספקים ראינו שהם גם אלו שעונים על כל הדרישות והציפיות שלנו וגם הכי משתלמים כלכלית (למרות שהבנתי מבנות שדברתי איתם שהיום זה כבר לא ממש ככה..), אז לא היתה הרבה התלבטות ברגע שבחנו את כל האופציות הנ"ל והבנו את זה.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

"מטעים"- רמת הנדיב 
זו תהיה המלצה מעורבת. יש המון דברים טובים והמון יתרונות במטעים: המקום הטבעי, המבנה הנעים של המסעדה, האוכל החלבי האיכותי, בית הקפה היוקרתי (לדעתי בונוס ע-צ-ו-ם בחתונה חלבית!), הקרבה היחסית לדרכים ראשיות ללא צורך בנסיעה  בדרך חתחתים תלולה וחשוכה כדי להגיע למקום (כביש בנוי ומואר, למתעניינים, עם חניה מסודרת ומרווחת), מלצרים מקסימים (לגמרי הייתי לוקחת כל אחד מהם להיות הבייביסיטר של ילדי העתידיים! הם היו חביבים מאוד בכל פעם שהגענו למקום, ויצאו מגדרם בערב עצמו), החופש בעיצוב ושיתוף הפעולה בנושא (עוד על כך בהמשך), אפשרות השילוב בין הפנים לחוץ (אנחנו בחרנו לשים את כל שולחנות האוכל על המדשאה, אבל הבנו שרבים שמים חלק מהשולחנות במבנה של בית הקפה), הפינות האלטרנטיביות (או בפי העם- כורסאות גינה) שפשוט קוראות לאנשים לבוא ולהתרווח בפינוק....
אבל יש גם חסרונות. כמו שכבר קצת רמזתי- חוסר יעילות מעצבן אותי נורא. אבל ממש, פשוט לא מבינה למה לעשות דברים לא על הצד הכי טוב וזריז שאפשר. לכן אני גם מאוד רגישה לעניין ותוך שיחה או שתיים בטלפו כבר הבנתי עם מי יש כאן עסק, אבל עידן הרגיע אותי וגרם לי להבין שלפעמים צריך להבליג ולהרפות. בכל זאת, כשהגענו לחתום על חוזה (בעצם אחרי שלוש פעמים שביקרנו במקום- פעם ראשונה להתרשמות ופעמיים נוספות לטעימות) וישבנו עם עינב ואבי (אשת הקשר/שיווק ובעל המקום), הרגשנו שנינו (יחד עם אמא שלי שליוותה וסיפקה טרמפ) שכבר נחצה פה איזשהו גבול: פתאום צריך להזמין כוסות יין במיוחד וזה עולה כך וכך לאדם, פתאום הם מעדיפים שלא לסדר את השולחנות איך שרצינו וכבר סיכמנו בפגישות קודמות, פתאום מנסים לדחוף לנו שולחן אבירים (בעלות נוספת, כמובן..), פתאום אבי סותר דברים שעינב אמרה בשיחות קודמות ואפילו זורק משהו על זה שקיבלנו מחיר טוב בלי כוונה (אח"כ הבנו שיש מצב שנתנו לנו בפגישה הראשונה בטעות את המחירון של הבר- מצוות).............
אמנם אני פולניה-בריטית וזה סותר את הסטיגמה המאופקת המתאימה, אבל קפץ לי הפיוז. התעצבנתי, הרמתי את הקול, השתלחתי קצת ואפשר לומר שפשוט "ביטאתי את דעת בנושאי"... עידן גיבה אותי (יאמר לזכותו שהוא יודע לדבר הרבה יותר בשיקול דעת ממני כשהוא עצבני, אז טוב שכך) והיי, פתאום הם נחמדים, ופתאום הם רק רוצים שנהייה מרוצים. מיותר לומר שחוזה לא חתמנו באותו יום, אבל אחרי קצת מחשבה כן חתמנו כי בסופו של דבר כן קיבלנו מהם כל מה שרצינו.
והאמת שבאופן מפתיע, זו היתה נקודת מפנה. משם והלאה עינב רשמה הכל בצורה מסודרת, על כל דבר שלא היתה בטוחה התייעצה עם אבי קודם, ובכלל סייעה לנו מאוד ביתר התהליך שהיה קשור למקום (עיצוב, סידורי שולחנות- גם יפורט בהמשך). בערב עצמו האוכל היה מעולה (עידן אכל גם אחרי החופה וגם את השאריות שארזו לנו), אבי היה מנהל אירוע היה לו קלסר מתוקתק ומסודר עם כל הבקשות שלנו (עידן ממש עבר איתו עליו יום קודם כדי לוודא). הוא אפילו אולי מנע פדיחות כשהשיג בהתראה של רגע משטח לשים עליו את הכוס בחופה (שהיתה על דשא) כי אמא של החתן שכחה/פיספסה את הבקשה. בסוף לנו התפספסה רק בקשה אחת- קנינו כפיות שוקולד כדי להגיש יחד עם הקפה כפינוק מיוחד לאורחים של חתונה חלבית והן נשארו באריזות....... אני התאכזבתי מאוד כששמעתי כמה ימים אח"כ (אם לא הובן עדיין- אני מהלוקחים קשה), אבל הן היו אטרקציה נחמדה לכל המשפחה שהתארחה אצל ההורים שלי אז הכסף לא בוזבז לחלוטין.
אנחנו וההורים קיבלנו לא מעט מחמאות על בחירת המקום תוך כדי הערב (פחות אמין לדעתי, אבל אני מהחשדניסטים) ולאחר מכן. הוא באמת לא גן אירועים שגרתי, קצת בסגנון ה"דשא של חדר אוכל" אבל בקטע טוב וגם עדיין לא חרוש ומוכר כמו רוב המקומות בחיפה ובאזור. לגבי האוכל- אין מה לעשות, מי שאוהב בשר- אוהב בשר, או כמו שאבי החתן אמר "הבצק בצורת שמש היה טעים" (הוא התכוון לרביולי במילוי 4 גבינות). למרות זאת, רוב האנשים שהוזמנו לחתונה ושמעו שתהיה חלבית שמחו מאוד לשמוע (ולא, רוב החברים שלנו לא טבעונים, בכלל). אני מניחה שהיום אנשים כבר יותר פתוחים לדברים קצת שונים, בכלל עם כל טרנד הבריאות וכו'. מצד שני, אנשים שלא הוזמנו לחתונה ושמעו שתהיה חלבית הגיבו ב"אז מה תגישו? קישים?". אולי אנחנו פשוט יודעים לבחור את החברים שלנו. בכל מקרה, כאמור קיבלנו מחמאות גם על האוכל בשבועות שאח"כ וממה שלשנינו יצא לטעום במהלך הערב ואחריו- היה מגוון, צבעוני, עשיר וטעים-טעים. 
מה שכן- לפעמים יש פה שרשורי מה לבדוק בחוזה ואני בדיעבד הייתי מוסיפה משהו שעוד לא ראיתי שמישהו הציע: סעיף שמחייב את המקום להגיש את המנות עפ"י אותו המתכון שהוגש בטעימות, אלא אם מתואם אחרת עם הלקוחות. 2 הקינוחים הטבעוניים (פאדג' שוקולד מריר וקרם קוקוס עם סלט פירות, למתעניינים) הוגשו בערב עצמו בגירסה שונה מבמפגש הטעימות ולדעתי פחות טובה (כן, גם אני אכלתי קצת בחתונה!! שאני אוותר על קינוחים טבעוניים.....), למרות שגם עליהם קיבלנו מחמאות (אפילו תוך כדי חתונה של חברה אחרת). הבנו שלדעת השף הוא שיפר את המתכון, אבל אולי פשוט ברגע שמצפים למשהו מסויים, יותר קל להתאכזב כשמקבלים משהו אחר, וחבל אם אפשר שלא או לפחות להיות מודעים ומוכנים לשינוי.

בתמונה- הדשא עליו היו שולחנות האוכל, ברקע הגבעה אליה היתה החופה. אנחנו הגענו מבין עצי הזית שמשמאל. מימין רואים רק את העצים שמקיפים את רחבת הריקודים שצמודה למסעדה.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

עוד תמונה לאווירה.. 
עיצוב של המקום של המסעדה. סתם תמונה ששנינו ממש אהבנו- משקף בעיניי את הנינוחות של המקום, בלי פלצי-שמלצי.


----------



## haych (8/3/14)

תמונה ממש יפה 
מחכה כבר לקרוא מי הצלם!


----------



## coffeetoffy (9/3/14)

היי! עכשיו קלטתי! 
אני לומדת עם עידן


----------



## MineSweeper (8/3/14)

הערה על 'שפת הנחל' - למיטב ידיעתי 
המקום לא פעיל, כרגע לפחות.
גם אנחנו הלכנו לראות אותו באביב שעבר, ולא סגרנו כי נראה לנו עירום וגם היה יקר מדי.
אני מכירה זוג שסגר שם לאוקטובר 2013 וכמה חודשים לפני האירוע היו צריכים למצוא מקום חלופי כי מסיבה כלשהי הם לא היו ערוכים מספיק לאירועים (-לא יודעת אם סיבות בירוקרטיות או טכניות).
בכל מקרה כרגע למיטב ידיעתי המקום לא פעיל. אשמח לשמוע אחרת, כי בהחלט חסרים מקומות לאירועים באיזור שלנו.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

איזה מזל שלא סגרנו איתם... 
סיפור מבאס /=


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

אפילו שכולן אומרות את זה- סליחה על החפירה |את 
אשתדל לפצות בתמונות נחמדות


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

מוסיקה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 
בהתחלה בכלל היינו בטוחים שתהיה לנו להקה בחתונה. הלהקה שדוד שלי מנגנן ויוצר בה כבר יותר מעשור, "ירוק עד" (פרסומת סמויה למוסיקה קסומה). היינו בכמה הופעות שלהם והם תמיד עושים לנו כל כך הרבה טוב על הלב שהרגשנו שממש מתחשק לנו לחלוק אותם עם שאר האורחים שלנו... אבל העניין נפל בעריכה בגלל בעיות תקציב. אחרי שהודענו לדוד שלי, דודה שלי התקשרה להודות לנו על זה שאנחנו מאפשרים לה להנות ממנו תוך כדי הערב, אז גם זה היה לטובה.
האמת שבלחפש ולבחור די. ג'יי לא השקענו הרבה. בגלל שהמקום לא סיפק לנו תאורה והגברה (להבנתי יש מצב שהיום זה כן כלול אצלם בהצעת המחיר) חיפשנו במקביל גם חברה שתספק את השירותים הללו, והגענו לדי.ג'יי שדוד שלי המליץ עליו מאוד, אבל הוא לקח לא מעט ויחד עם חברת הגברה לא היינו בטוחים שזה בטווח המחירים שלנו. אחד הדי.ג'יים שעובדים עם המקום וקיבלנו מהם את הברושור שלו מספק גם שירותי הגברה ותאורה, ובגלל שהוא גר לא רחוק מאיתנו לא היתה לנו בעיה להגיע אליו לפגישה ולראות במי ומה מדובר. ישבנו אצלו כבר בפגישת ההכרות שעתיים וחפרנו כמו שרק אנחנו יודעים, והוא קיבל הכל ברוח טובה, הכיר את כל השירים העיבריים ההזויים שעידן אוהב (או לפחות את רובם שזה מרשים בפני עצמו), ולגמרי זרם איתנו באג'נדה של "בלי מזרחית!". מבחינתנו זה היה יתרון שהוא מכיר את המקום כי בחוץ התאורה באמת חשובה כדי להבליט בעדינות את התכונות היפות של הצמחייה בחושך (ווידאנו מראש שזה מה שהוא עושה בחתונה ש"התפלחנו" אליה במקום במאי). הוא עשה עלינו רושם מקצועי ונתן לנו מחיר מעולה. היה עוד מישהו שדיברנו איתו בטלפון שעשה רושם של ערס גמור ועוד מישהו שהיה נשמע גם סבבה והאמת שאני כבר לא זוכרת למה לא נפגשנו איתו... אולי הייתי צריכה להתחיל לכתוב קרדיטים כבר תוך כדי ההכנות.
אז די.ג'יי נדב שוקרון it is (שבא יחד עם נדב שוקרון- שירותי הגברה ותאורה): הפגישה בשבועיים שלפני החתונה של סגירת פינות אחרונה ומעבר על רשימת השירים שהכנו תוך כדי החודשים שקדמו לה (פחות או יותר כל פעם שקפץ לנו שיר ומצא חן בעיניינו או שהתחשק לנו לשבת על הyoutube ולחפש היא תפחה ותפחה) היתה ארוכה ומפרכת, אבל לאט- לאט פילסנו את דרכנו ברשימה וחשבנו שהצלחנו להסביר ולדגים מה המוסיקה שאנחנו נהנים ממנה.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

וכך היה- 
בקבלת פנים היו אך ורק "שירי ארץ ישראל" שמדברים על אהבה: הפרברים, הדודאים, שלישיית גשר הירקון וכו'... היה מאוד יפה, ומאוד התאים לאווירה שניסינו להתוות. בזמן האוכל שמנו שירים גם באנגלית, חלקם יותר עדכניים ורובם עם קצת יותר קצב, והמסיבה עצמה היתה אמורה להיות די אקלקטית- רוקנרול ורוק ישראלי ולועזי ישן וחדש, קצת מטאל, פופ מכל הזמנים, קצת מוסיקה שחורה, קצת דאנס-לייט... בפועל היה יותר מדי טרנס-דאנס לטעמנו (בעיקר לטעמי, מבחינת עידן זה לא לטעמו בכל מקרה ברגע שזה לא בעברית), ויותר מדי "שירי חתונות" סטייל מחרוזת מקרנה (הייתי שמחה אם היה מקרנה, אבל כשזה בא קטוע באמצע מחרוזת זה פשוט מוזר ובכלל אי אפשר לעשות את הריקוד מה שלדעתי לגמרי מאבד את הפואנטה..) ורוב השירים שאנחנו ביקשנו היו בכלל בסוף כשכבר אני לפחות הייתי עייפה ולא נהנתי מלרקוד עליהם עד הסוף. למרות כל זה, כל פעם שעשיתי קצת פרצופים וחברות ראו הן לא הבינו כי מבחינתן המוסיקה היתה סבבה והדי.ג'יי היה ממש מגניב כשהוציא תופים למרכז הרחבה וביקש מאיתנו להתחיל לתופף (פחחחחחחחחחחח... נראה לו?? מזה לא, מה עושים עם זה בכלל? לא מספיק שאני במרכז תשומת הלב בכל מקרה?.... בקיצור, לא קרה), ואפילו חברה שאמרה לי לפני החתונה שלדעתה "צריך מזרחית כדי שיהיה שמח" כתבה לנו בספר אורחים ש"הוכחתם שגם אשכנזים יכולים לעשות שמח!". תכל'ס, לנו זה לא היה מה שמשנה- היה חשוב לנו שאנחנו נהנה מהמוסיקה, אז במבט לאחור היינו משקיעים יותר מאמץ בלנסות להסביר לו בדיוק מה אנחנו מצפים מהמוסיקה ומהמסיבה ומה אנחנו מצפים שהיא לא תהיה.
לזכותו של נדב יאמר שברגע שהוא ראה שאני לא מרוצה, או שאמרתי לו משהו, הוא ישר שינה כיוון וממש ניסה להבין ממני מה אני רוצה ומה יעשה לי טוב. יאמר כי מראש היה לי קשה להנות כשאני באמת מרכז המסיבה, אז העובדה שלא יכולתי להתמסר למוסיקה כמו בחתונות שבהן אני אורחת כנראה לא קשורה רק למוסיקה. בנוסף, בעקבות הנחיה שלנו הוא גם מאוד הקפיד על לא להענות לבקשות מהקהל אם הן לא עוברות דרכנו (ממש לא רצינו מזרחית..). עליו באמת אפשר להגיד שמאוד חשוב לו שהזוג יהיה מרוצה ושמח, וזו לא רק מנטרה בפגישת רושם ראשוני עבורו, כמו ששמעתי על די.ג'ייז בעבר.


----------



## haych (8/3/14)

ירוק עד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הם גולת הכותרת של סולם יעקב!
לי יצא להיות בפסטיבל רק פעמיים, אבל חברה שלי הולכת כמעט כל שנה והדבר הראשון שהיא עושה זה לבדוק אם הם מופיעים.


----------



## yael s d (9/3/14)

איזה יופי! 
הם באמת מדהימים. עבדים עכשיו על אלבום חדש
http://www.evergreenband.com/index_heb.html


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

בר- פרי אמור 
עידן: לגבי הבר היו לנו הרבה התלבטויות. אנחנו לא אוהבים לשתות, ובהתחלה חשבנו לוותר על הבר, להסתפק ביין שהמקום מציע ולהוסיף קצת מעצמנו. בסוף פסלנו את הרעיון משתי סיבות: קודם כל, כשהתחלנו לחשוב על זה ברצינות התחלנו להרגיש די אבודים: לא היה לנו מושג כמה ומה בדיוק לקנות, ולא ידענו מי יגיש את זה לאנשים, מי יביא כוסות וכו'... חוץ מזה, לי כן היה חשוב בכל זאת שיהיה בר אמיתי, מקצועי, שיוכל להכין קוקטיילים למי שרוצה וכאלה... 
החלטנו להתחיל לבדוק מחירים, ודיברתי עם די הרבה ברים. אילון מפרי אמור היה המלצה של מטעים. הוא נתן לנו מחיר זול, והוסיף עוד דברים קטנים ומשמעותיים (פירות לשייקים, יציאות לרחבה, גומי על הבר). לקחנו את התפריט הכי בסיסי, שזה אומר משקאות מכל הסוגים, אבל שמות מאוד לא מוכרים. בהתחלה חשבנו לשדרג בעצמנו – לקנות ויסקי איכותי או ואן גוך (שלא היה בתפריט). בדקנו עם חברים שלנו שאוהבים לשתות, הראינו להם את התפריט וביקשנו חוות דעת. הם אמרו שזה נראה להם סבבה והחלטנו שאם ככה – זה גם מספיק טוב בשבילנו. 
הערה לגבי אילון: הרבה פעמים הוא לא זמין, עונה בעיקר למיילים. עם זאת, כשכבר כן דיברנו הוא היה מאוד נחמד, וגם אדם אפשר להתייעץ איתו ולהיעזר בו בכל מיני דברים שקשורים לחתונה. היה רק מקרה אחת שלא היה לעניין בכלל: מלכתחילה לא ידענו כמה אנשים בדיוק יגיעו ודיברנו על בין 200 ל250. עם אילון סגרנו בחוזה על מחיר לאדם לפי 250 אנשים, כשבחוזה כתוב שהמחיר לאדם ישתנה לפי מספר המוזמנים. לא היה לי נוח עם סעיף כזה ערטילאי, ולכן סגרתי איתו טלפונית – וגם הוספתי ידנית בחוזה – שהמחיר לאדם ישאר קבוע כל עוד יש מעל 200 מוזמנים. בשבוע שלפני החתונה דיברנו איתו והתחייבנו על 204 אנשים. הוא שלח לנו סיכום של הדברים, והתברר לי שהוא העלה את המחיר בשני ש"ח לאדם. רציתי לדבר איתו על העניין, ופשוט לא הצלחתי לתפוס אותו במשך יומיים-שלושה. בסופו של דבר הצלחתי לדבר איתו טלפונית רק בלילה שלפני החתונה. הוא דיי התעלם מהדברים שחתמנו עליהם, וטען שוב ושוב שמאוד בא לקראתי במחיר (מה שנכון) והוא לא יכול להרשות לעצמו את אותו מחיר ל200 אנשים. לא באמת רציתי לריב עם הברמן יום לפני החתונה, ובסוף הוא אמר גם שאם יישתו פחות ממה שהוא צופה, יחזיר לנו כסף על הבקבוקים שיישארו סגורים וככה נתקזז.
ההצלחה העיקרית של הבר בחתונה היו השייקים בקבלת פנים. זה היה ממש נחמד, כיף ומרענן. בהתאם לתיאום מראש הברמנים גם עזרו מאוד במשך החתונה בחלוקת האביזרים לרחבה. מעבר לזה לא ממש הרגשנו את הבר (כאמור, אנחנו לא שותים כמעט בכלל). בגדול נראה לי שהבר היה די רחוק ממה שתיארו לנו בהתחלה. למשל: "בר ממתקים" התגלה כסוכריות גומי על הבר (את זה ידענו מראש, אבל רק כי יעל התקשרה ותחקרה את איילון לגבי מה בדיוק כל סעיף בהסכם מכיל), ואת הבר האקטיבי המשודרג, שהיה אמור לכלול כל מיני דברים כמו מבחנות אלכוהול, פירות ממולאים באלכוהול וכו' לא ראיתי... למעשה, לא ראיתי בכלל ברמנים ברחבה, למרות שהבנתי שכן היו, אבל כנראה לא מספיק. צריך לציין שאת התוספות האלו קיבלנו בחינם, אז אולי לא היינו צריכים לצפות ליותר, אבל מצד שני, אם היינו יודעים שהן לא יהיו אולי לא היינו חותמים...
בסוף הערב התברר לנו שצדקנו בהערכותינו – מעט אנשים שתו, וממש לא היה צורך שנוסיף עוד אלכוהול. נראה לי שהמסקנה היא שאתם מכירים את המוזמנים שלכם – אם לא נראה לכם שהאלכוהול יהיה במרכז, סביר שהוא לא יהיה. יצא לנו להיות בחתונה אחרת שבה קנו ליקרים ו-ואן גוך, אבל היו צריכים לשלוח אנשים להסתובב ברחבה ולשכנע אנשים לשתות אותם בשביל שלא ירגישו שבזבזו סתם כסף... 
אילון עמד במילתו והחזיר לנו חלק מהכסף על בקבוקים שנשארו סגורים, וככה יצא שכן שילמנו בסוף את מה שסיכמנו בחוזה. עם זאת, בסופו של דבר, אם כן היו שותים יותר, הוא בעצם היה מפר חוזה... בצד החיובי – המחיר שאילון נתן לנו ל250 אנשים היה באמת מאוד זול, וברים אחרים שדיברתי איתם סרבו להשוות.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

טבעות נישואין- תודה ל-butwhy!! 
בתור מי שבכלל לא שמה טבעות אף פעם, היה לי מאוד מוזר לחשוב שפתאום יהיו לי שתיים! אז הראשונה נבחרה בקפידה ע"י עידן ויש לה סיפור מגניב וזה כייף מכל הסיבות הללו ועוד לשים אותה, אבל... סתם לבחור איזושהי טבעת זהב שאמורה לסמל משהו שקשה לי להתחבר אליו בצורה כזו?
ואז קראתי את המיני-קרדיטים האלו והבנתי שמצאתי את הדרך שלי! הצעתי לעידן (מסתבר שברור לו מאליו שגם לו תהיה טבעת- אני חשבתי שזה משהו של גברים מבוגרים שמעשנים נרגילות אבל מסתבר שאני צרת אופקים) והוא קצת הסתייג מלהכין משהו שאמור לצאת אסתטי, אבל זרם. גיליתי שגם לנו יש תכשיטי זהב משפחתיים (2 טבעות ישנות של אמא של עידן וסיכת זהב נושנה שהיתה של סבתא של אמא שלי שאני גם קרויה על שמה בשמי האמצעי), אז בכלל גם יצא זול יחסית וגם בעל משמעות.
ניסינו למצוא סדנה דומה באזור שלנו אבל לא כ"כ מצאנו ומה שכן היה יקר.. לפני הפגישה הראשונה עם יניב הסתובבנו בחנויות זהב לראות סגנונות שונים כדי להחליט מה העיצוב שאנחנו רוצים, ובפגישה עצמה ישבנו עם יניב הרבה זמן עד שהגענו (טוב, לעידן לקח רבע שעה, לי לקח הרבה זמן) למשהו שהיה נראה לנו מתאים. קבענו יום ושעה לאחרי תקופת המבחנים, כי הסדנה עצמה היא 4 שעות בדרום ת"א-יפו ובמועד הנכון הגענו. היה ממש כייף ונעים- באמת מרגישים כאילו מכינים הכל מההתחלה ועד הסוף, למרות שלאף אחד מאיתנו אין ניסיון עם צורפות ואת כל הדברים שכוללים אש וחום או מכונות-מפחידות-מהסוג-שבסרטי-אימה-למישהו-נתקעת-בהן-עניבה-ואז-הוא-נמשך-אל-בין-האובניים-שלה-ונמחץ-לו-כל-הראש יניב עשה. הגענו לשם בבוקר, אז יחד איתנו גם היו כל מיני אנשים שבאים לשם לשיעורי צורפות-פרופר או להכין תכשיטים עבור עצמם. היתה אווירה ממש טובה ו-easy going כזאת וכולם התלהבו מזה שאנחנו מכינים את טבעות הנישואין של עצמנו. יניב עצמו קצת סטלן ולעיתים לא היה ברור למה הוא כל הזמן הולך לחדר האחורי... מילא, לאף אחד לא נמחץ הראש, ורק הטבעת של עידן יצאה קצת גדולה מדי (את זה אנחנו יודעים לומר היום, אז היא הרגישה לו בסדר. אולי דיאטת החתונה השפיעה לו גם על האצבעות) ואנחנו עכשיו תוהים מה לעשות עם זה.
היום נורא כייף לי להשוויץ בטבעת הנישואין שהכנתי בעצמי, והיא באמת פשוטה ודומיננטית אך עם זאת לא בולטת ועדינה כמו שרציתי.
וגם קיבלתי בד שיוף מיוחד כדי לחדש את הגימור של הטבעת כשהוא ישחק עם הזמן.
--
בתמונה- הטבעות תוך כדי עבודה


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

אין לי תמונות טובות של הטבעות המוכנות אבל.. 
הנה סתם תמונות יפות שהן מנצנצות בהן


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)




----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

ועכשיו גם התמונה... 
סליחה על העריכה החובבנית ב"צייר"


----------



## NoFi M (8/3/14)

איזה כיף!  
וחייבת להודות שראיתי את התמונה לפני המשפט האחרון, ולא ממש הבנתי למה הן יצאו קצת עקומות ולא סגורות.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 נרגעתי


----------



## butwhy (10/3/14)

איזה יופי!! 
ממש שמחה שנהניתם בסדנה. ולענוד טבעות נישואין שהכנתם ביחד זה אחד הדברים המגניבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הקרדיטים שלכם בכלל מקסימים, מרגישים אתכם ואת האופי שלכם מהתמונות ומבין השורות.
המון מזל טוב!


----------



## yael s d (10/3/14)

תודה רבה לך!! מגניב שאת עוד פה!


----------



## butwhy (12/3/14)

מכורה קשות!


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

סאגת ההזמנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אז מה אם כולם זורקים את זה לפח??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני אוהבת הזמנות לחתונות. תמיד אהבתי. מסיבה עלומה כלשהי עבורי זה משהו שממש יכול לשמש פתח לאורחים אל החיים והמהות של הזוג איתו הם הולכים להשתתף בחוויה לא מבוטלת. אני אוהבת הזמנות מכל הסוגים והצבעים, ותמיד כייף לי לראות הזמנות שאני או ההורים קיבלו, וגם הזמנות של אנשים זרים לי לגמרי על מקררים של אנשים שאל ביתם אני נקרית. אז ההזמנה היתה הבייבי האמיתי שלי בכל החתונה הזו, ומראש הודעתי לעידן שזה משהו שחשוב לי.
העניין, כתמיד, היה התקציב. הזמנה מעוצבת אישית היתה לנו יקרה, למרות שהגעתי (יש מצב שמישהי בפורום המליצה, כבר לא זוכרת) למישהי מקסימה בשם לינוי http://www.linnica.com/ שעובדת בחיפה וממש באה לקראתנו במחיר כסטודנטית לסטודנטים- עדיין זה היה קצת יותר ממה שהקצבנו לנושא, מה גם שלמרות שההזמנות שלה יפהפיות בעיניי, רציתי שלהזמנות שלנו יהיה עוד מימד, לא רק מודפס. חשבתי אולי להדביק שולי תחרה, או חרוזים.. לא בדיוק ידעתי.
האמת שדי היה לי ברור שבהזמנה שלנו יהיו חתולים. אנחנו שנינו אוהבי בע"ח ובכל הנוגע לטיפול ביצורי רחוב אנחנו ממש שתי בתולות זקנות שמצאו זה את זו. שנינו היינו מהילדים שמביאים גור מוכה דלקת ופרעושים להורים בבקשה לבית חם (ועוד מדי פעם עושים זאת היום), וגם את החתול שלנו, אפצ'י, אספנו מהרחוב במצב מחפיר (ואחותו הגיעה להורים שלי). כך יצאתי שערב אחד יחסית פנוי מהלימודים פתחתי google imges וחיפשתי צילומים של חתולים שונים בתנוחות שונות והתחלתי לצייר ולחפש את הקומפוזיציה הנכונה. 
את הטיוטה שלחנו לחבר מהגרעין הארצי של עידן שהיה בעל חברת עיצוב גרפי והיום לומד בבצלאל, ואז אח של עידן, שלמד אדריכלות בטכניון וגם מתעסק קצת עם תוכנות דומות נעלב ורצה גם. אז שלחנו גם לו וחיזלשנו את החבר. בגלל שבו- זמנית אח של עידן גם מתמחה בחברת אדריכלים, מה שאומר שאין לו הרבה זמן פנוי, העניין התנהל בפינג- פונג עצל, כשהוא לא לגמרי מבין או מסכים עם הבקשות שלי שמועברות אליו דרך עידן ואני לא לגמרי מרוצה מהתוצר שהוא מחזיר. השבועות עברו וכבר התחלנו להיות קצת בלחץ אז עידן קצת דחק בו. בין לבין גם שינינו קצת נוסחים וסדר, הוספנו מסגרת, הורדנו קישוט.. בסוף יצא משהו שהייתי מרוצה ממנו, אבל יכול להיות שהיה שווה "לזרוק" 100-200 שקל על שלום בית והרגשה אישית.
לא רציתי להדפיס על נייר רגיל-מבריק סטייל הזמנות VIP  למועדונים, רציתי נייר עם מרקם, כאילו ממוחזר. אני הייתי עדיין בתקופת מבחנים בשלב הזה, אז עידן יצא לשווקי חיפה בחיפוש אחר בית דפוס. הוא הגיע דווקא בעקבות המלצה לכרמל פרינט שם היחס היה ממש מגעיל. הוא ביקש להדפיס כמה דוגמאות על דפים שונים ובצבעים שונים, והם הדפיסו לו על כל דף דוגמה אחת, במקום שתיים אם לא דו"צ כדי שיחסכו לנו קצת. אח"כ הוא דיבר בטלפון עם הבעלים להתלונן על היחס והשירות, אבל לא היה הרבה מענה. בנוסף המחיר היה די שערורייתי בהשוואה למקומות אחרים, ואח"כ גילינו שהם גם משתמשים בדיו שנחשב לפחות איכותי. בקיצור- אולי הם במיקום מרכזי ונוח, אבל לא שווה את זה.
לאחר סקר טלפוני, עידן הגיע ובסוף גם הדפיס ב"דיפ פרינט" בצ'ק פוסט. המקום עוסק בהזמנות דפוס הרבה יותר גדולות ולא מתפרנס מהדפסת הזמנות אירועים, כך שהמחיר שלהם היה יותר ממשביע רצון. אולי כדאי לציין שמי שמחפש שישימו לו שטיח בכניסה- זה לא ממש המקום. כמו שאמרתי, יש להם דברים יותר גדולים להתעסק בהם, הם לא עובדים בשעות מאוד קבועות ולפעמים בעל המקום "שוכח" להדפיס. לנו זה קרה, ואז הוא מאוד התנצל והקפיץ את ההזמנות עד אלינו לדירה. אחרי שהתחלנו לחלק את ההזמנות הסתבר לנו שהוא גם צ'יפר אותו באקסטרה 12 הזמנות.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

כמובן שזה לא נגמר פה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, כתבתי סאגה בכותרת, נכון? כי זה כמובן לא מסתיים פה. כזכור חיפשתי מימד נוסף.
ניסינו כל מיני אופציות- תחרה, צמר, פאייטים, סרטים, צבעי מים.. בסוף נזכרתי מימי שיעורי היצירה ביסודי שיש דבר כזה עפרונות מים שנורא כייף לעבוד איתם. מצאנו סט לא יקר (וואו, אפשר לצאת מחנות יצירה עם סל ששווה בערך למזון שאני אוכלת בחודש שלם!) וחזרנו הביתה לעשות ניסויים. כשהגענו לגירסה ששנינו אהבנו גייסנו גם את אחי ואת אמא שלי וכולנו השקענו כמה שעות מזמננו עד שכל ההזמנות היו מוכנות. בנקודה זו חשבנו שאולי יהיו חסרות לנו הזמנות למרות שביקשנו מראש משתי האמהות להכין רשימות מדוייקות של אורחים בדיוק לצורך זה. איכשהו כנראה שכשמגיעים לשלב ההוצאה לפועל עדיין הרשימה דינמית ונושמת, אבל גם בזכות זה שכמה אנשים הודיעו לנו מראש שלא יוכלו להגיע, וגם בזכות האקסטרות שקיבלנו יצא שנשארנו בעודף קטן.
הרעיון של שיר כמסגרת נחת עליי ערב אחד, לא יודעת מאיפה. חיפשנו שיר או ציטוט אבל לא מצאנו.. ואז עידן פתאום השמיע לי את "אהבה יומיומית" שאחד הבתים בצירוף הפזמון שלו נשמעו לנו מושלמים עבורנו- זוגיות אמיתית ואינטימית מלאת אהבה וחיבה. לי היה קצת מוזר עם הבית בנוגע ל"שקרים קטנים", אבל אהבתי את ההסבר של עידן שעבורו זה לא שקרים של בגידה, אלא דברים יומיומיים, כמו ויכוחים שחולפים ועוברים, שהם חלק מהדברים שחווים כשחיים אחד עם השני. עדיין בחרנו את הבית שהיה יותר מתאים בעיניינו. כמובן שהלחן של יהודית רביץ רק הוסיף להרגשה שזה השיר הנכון, והעובדה שתרצה אתר כתבה אותו, משוררת קרובה לליבי, גם כן.
את כל ההזמנות שיכולנו לחלק ביד- חילקנו. גם דואר ישראל זה יקר (2 ₪ למעטפה?? לשלוח חצי מההזמנות זה כבר יותר ממה שעלה לנו להדפיס אותן!) וגם זו היתה הזדמנות לפגוש אנשים שלא יוצא לפגוש סתם, ובכלל לראות את התגובה של אנשים להזמנה מעשה כפינו.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

והמאחורה 
בצילום חובבני שלנו שאמא של עידן הפיצה לאנשים בעבודה


----------



## NoFi M (8/3/14)

וואו. נקי, מיוחד, מקסים 
ואת ממש מפריעה לי ללמוד גברת! 

לא נורא, אני אעשה כאילו אני לומדת מחר...
מאד נהנהת לקרוא


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

מזכיר לי נשכחות.. 
לדעתי בתקופת מבחנים יולי 2013 הייתי מקבלת 5 נק' יותר בממוצע בלי הפורום הזה


----------



## haych (8/3/14)

הזמנות ממש יפות 
וגם תאריך החתונה קרוב לליבי


----------



## Ruby Gem (8/3/14)

הזמנה יפהפייה 
עדינה ומיוחדת.


----------



## neurotica (8/3/14)

מקסים מקסים מקסים!! 
אני לגמרי מאוהבת באיור.


----------



## קבוק בוטן (10/3/14)

הזמנה מקסימה 
אנשי חתולים - אני בעדכם!


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

מסיבת רווקות ומסיבת רווקים-רווקות 
על השבוע הראשון לאחר הצעת הנישואין 2 החברות טובות שהן גם הכי ותיקות שיש לי הודיעו לי שהן מארגנות את מסיבת הרווקות. אני בכלל חשבתי לארגן בעצמי יום של פיקניק בים בסגנון "מי שבא- ברוך הבא", אבל זרמתי איתן, וכיוונתי אותן למשהו שבאמת יהיה על החוף, ובלי יותר מדי משחקי זימה. מאוחר מדי הבנתי שהיה הרבה בלגן סביב מסיבת הרווקות הזו בין הבנות לבין עצמן תוך כדי תהליך ההכנות. זה מילא, הבעיה היתה שהבלגן הזה התפוצץ עליי, ממש בפנים וממש בגדול. בסופו של דבר קיבלתי ערב די חביב אבל מאוד מושקע עם חבורת חברות טובות יותר וטובות פחות, ולילה תחת ירח מלא שאחריו עקבה טבילת בוקר וארוחה דשנה וכייפית עם 3 החברות הכי טובות שיש.
במקביל, החתן היה בטוח שגם אם היה רוצה, חברים שלו לא יארגנו לו מסיבת רווקים ותיכנן לארגן טיול לעצמו. ניסיתי לגשש אצל אחד החברים הטובים שלו, שלמעשה עידכן אותי שהם כבר התחילו לחשוב על משהו, וביקש שאמצא דרך  לגרום לעידן לא לארגן משהו בעצמו. כיוונתי אותם גם קצת למה שידעתי שהוא היה רוצה, וסיפקתי להם כמובן טלפונים של חברים נוספים. ביקשתי את רשותו של החבר לארגן משהו בנפרד, שחשבתי שעידן ישמח ממנו- לעידן יש גם בערך כמות שווה של ידידות מאוד טובות, והיה נראה לי שיהיה לו חבל שלהן לא יהיה חלק בעניין. בגלל שהמחשבה היתה שהחברים יצאו לשישבת טיול לילה במדבר, חשבתי שזה יהיה נחמד אם הם כולם יחזרו לבית של ההורים של עידן לארוחת בוקר גדולה ויפגשו שם יחד גם עם כל הידידות. הצלחנו לארגן את זה בעזרתה של אמא של עידן, ובעזרת הבוס של עידן נמצאה לו החלפה ללא ידיעתו לסופ"ש בו היה אמור לעבוד כך שרגע לפני שהיה אמור לצאת לעבודה בשישי בערב נעלתי את הדלת והחבאתי את המפתח. לא נתתי לו לצאת רבע שעה עד שאח שלו הגיע לאסוף אותו מהדירה שלנו- זה היה קורע מצחוק, הוא ממש לא הבין מה אני רוצה ממנו.
לארוחת בוקר שבת אצל ההורים של עידן גם אני הגעתי (כבר ערב קודם, למעשה, כדי לעזור באירגון). אני יכולה להגיד ממקור ראשון שהבוקר היה ממש כייפי, כולם הסתדרו מצויין ומצאו בני שיחה והיה מאוד מצחיק למרות שהייתי סופר- עייפה כי התעוררתי בלילה כל שעה בערך, בחרדה לקבל מוקדם מהצפי את הסמס שמודיע שהם יוצאים מהדרום ולחוצה כבר לגבי הצפי לשעת הגעה כי הייתי צריכה לעדכן את כל הבנות מתי בדיוק להגיע. ממקור שני הבנתי שגם ה"על-האש" שעשו (משהו מקביל לחשפנית בפרידה מהרווקות- הפרידה מבשר לקראת נישואין לטבעונית) וגם הטיול ובכלל החוויה היו מוצלחים ביותר, והכי חשוב- עידן היה ממש מופתע ומאושר.
---
ולצערי אין לי תמונות מאף מאורע אז הנה תמונה שלי ושל מושא הערצתי (ואפילו רואים פה טוב את הטבעות!)


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

איך שונאת מדידות ידועה בוחרת שמלה?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
טוב, האמת שדי דחיתי את העניין... אף פעם לא דמיינתי מה אלבש לחתונה, זה לא כ"כ עניין אותי להסתובב בדיזינגוף להציץ בכל מיני דגמים שאולי יפים אבל יראו יותר טוב על מישהי אחרת, וממש לא ציפיתי ללמדוד חלק ואז להסתכל במראה ולא להיות מרוצה.
כמובן שגם היתה תקרת תקציב די נמוכה, אבל עשיתי כמה טלפונים למקומות שהיו נראים לי נעימים ושעמדו בה. בסופו של דבר, כשהגעתי במקרה לעמוד הפייסבוק של בהדרה  כתבתי את הטלפון ודחיתי את הפעולה של להתקשר... עד שכן התקשרתי, והבנתי שמצאתי את מה שחיפשתי בלי לדעת: שני מפגשים, ראשון די קצר של מדידה, הנחת בדים על הגוף ועיצוב על הנייר, ומפגש שני של עיצוב, תפירה וגזירה שלוקח כמה זמן שלוקח, אבל מתחילים ומסיימים באותו היום. והכל בעלות של בין 1200 ל-1800 ₪ כתלות בכמות העבודה והבדים, בביתה היפהיפה של בהדרה ומשפחתה בשולי שדות פרדס חנה. 
החלק הטריקי הוא שבהדרה מבקשת להגיע עם שמלה לבנה בצבע הרצוי מראש- עיצוב מדגם קיים זה מה שמאפשר את העלות המופחתת ותהליך העבודה הקצר יחסית. לא היתה לי כזו, וכמה שניסיתי למצוא, לא הצלחתי ובסוף קפצתי על הזמדנות בה דוד שלי הגיע לביקרו מארה"ב ויכל להביא משם שמלה מהזמנה מהאינטרנט. מקסימום אם ממש לא אוהבים שולחים איתו בחזרה, זה היה מספיק זמן מראש. בחרתי 2 דגמים, וכשהם הגיעו אחד היה ממש לא מתאים, אבל השני היה ממש חמוד לדעתי, ואפילו התלבטתי אם להשאיר אותו ככה. בעקבות כמה חוות דעת החלטתי בכל זאת לקחת אותו לבהדרה, יחד עם שמלה מהחתונה השניה של סבתא שלי ז"ל. זו לא היתה שמלה שיכולתי לקחת לבד כי זו לא היתה ממש שמלה- יותר כמו כיסוי תחרה בגזרה של שמלה שנועד לשים מעל קומבינזון, מה גם שהשמלה כיאה לחתונה שניה לא היתה לבנה, אבל אהבתי את העניין של שילוב אלמנטים לא לבנים בשמלת כלה. גם המשמעות המוספת של ללבוש בחתונה שלי משהו שהיה של סבתא שלי שלא יכלה להיות שם כמובן עשתה לי טוב.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

תכל'ס היה כייף בסוף 
למרות שבמפגש הראשון הכימיה לא היתה משהו עם בהדרה, גם כי לי לא כ"כ היה מצב רוח, ליום השני אליו הגעתי עם אמא וחברה טובה הגעתי עם אנרגיות יותר טובות. כפועל יוצא מדרך העבודה של בהדרה, תוך כדי התהליך השמלה הותאמה ועוצבה באופן אישי למבנה הגוף שלי. בהדרה לא חוששת להגיד כשמשהו לדעתה לא מתאים או לא מחמיא, אך היא גם זורמת עם הרצון והאופי של הכלה, וזה נותן הרגשה מאוד נעימה ומשרת בטחון. היינו שם מ-8:30 עד 13:30 ויצאנו עם שמלה חדשה ואחרת לגמרי מזו איתה נכנסנו.
אני לא יכולה להגיד שהרגשתי "נסיכה ליום אחד" בשמלה, זו לא אני. אני לא חושבת שיש שמלה שהיתה יכולה להפוך אותי לכזו, במיוחד בסיטואציה המלחיצה של החתונה. עם זאת, פה יש בהחלט המלצה חד משמעית: בהדרה היא אשת מקצוע ברמה מאוד גבוהה, בעלת יצירתיות יוצאת דופן וחשיבה מחוץ למסגרת, המשולבת יחד עם רגישות לזולת ויכולת תקשורת שמאפשרת לה ולך להרגיש בנוח בכל הבוקר הזה והסיטואציות שהוא מציג. הסביבה המקסימה של הבית והחצר שנבנו כולם ע"י בעלה הלא פחות מוכשר רק מוסיפים דובדבן על הקצפת של ההמלצה. אז תקפצו עליה לפני שהיא שוב תארוז את כל המשפחה ותטוס לשנתיים-שלוש בצד השני של העולם להרפתקה הבאה שלהם.
--
בתמונה- רגע לפני תחילת קבלת הפנים, עידן הלך להגיד שלום למשפחה שלו שהגיעה והצלמים ניצלו את ההזדמנות כדי לארוב לי ליד הפינה ולהגיד לי "ועכשיו תשעני ושימי ידיים על הקיר". 
oh REALLY??
אני לא עושה פוזות מול מצלמות. מקסימום מוציאה לשון. זה מה שיצא.
לפחות רואים ככה טוב את הגורדרובה.


----------



## orangeada (8/3/14)

השמלה מקסימה! ולגמרי סנטימנטלית..


----------



## ronitvas (10/3/14)

איזה פרצוף קורע


----------



## shiwii (10/3/14)

וואו, שמלה מהממת!


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

נעליים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- מקרה אבוד מראש? 
מידה 40. לא רוצה עקבים. לא רוצה עור.
האמת שיש עוד יותר מזה- יש לי מבנה רגל מאוד רחב, עם איזה גיד אכילס אקסטרה בולט מאחורה כך שכמעט אין נעל שנוחה לי ומחמיאה לצורת כף הרגל. כך יוצא שאני מוותרת מראש והולכת בעיקר עם כפכפים או נעלי ספורט. למרות שחיפשתי הרבה משהו יותר מעודן וחגיגי שגם יהיה לי לעתיד כי כמו שניתן להבין אין לי הרבה נעליים יפות, לא הצלחתי למצוא משהו שיענה על כל הדרישות. רכשתי איזה זוג ב-80 שקל שחשבתי שאולי יתאים, אבל אפילו כשניסיתי לנעול אותן ליציאה למסעדה לא שרדתי בהן את כל הערב.
בסוף, שבועיים לפני החתונה הגעתי למפגש תפירת השמלה עם זוג שהיה לי כבר. למעשה הוא נרכש לפני כשנתיים לחתונה של חבר טוב של עידן כ-5 שעות לפני החתונה עצמה. הן למעשה זוג הנעליים המהודר היחיד שיש לי שאני גם מסוגלת לבלות בו ערב שלם. ומה אתם יודעים? הנעליים היו מושלמות. 
גורל? אולי. או שזה פשוט steve madden. הייתי איתן כל היום (בעצם מהרגע שלבשתי את השמלה, כלומר מהצהריים) ורקדתי איתן כל החתונה- הן היו הרבה יותר נוחות לי מהכפכפים שהבאתי מהבית להחלפה ואפילו יותר מלהיות יחפה. זכור לי שעלו 250 ₪ בסניף בנתניה, לא זוכרת אם זה היה מבצע או לא.
וזה אפילו לא היה חיקוי עור מעפן! הנעליים עשיות מבד סאטן, אך לצערי הן יצאו מהחתונה חבולות במגוון כתמים ומריחות. קראתי באינטרנט הוראות לאיך לנקות אותן עם מי סודה, אבל עוד לא הגעתי לזה.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

It's my party & I'll cry if I want to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




|ל 
אבל רק אם האיפור עמיד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מההתחלה הכרזתי שאני לא אקח מאפרת. יש לי עור סבבה, אני יודעת איך אני אוהבת לאפר את העיניים ומכוונת למראה לגמרי טבעי סטייל שרק מדגיש את מה שצריך. לגבי מייק-אפ ושאר דאווין יש לי חברות להתייעץ איתן, ולמען האמת לא היה לי כזה חשוב שהאיפור יחזיק עד השעות הקטנות של הלילה... רק לצילומים ולקבלת הפנים. בהתחלה רכשתי קצת מוצרים של Clinique להתנסות איתם, כי אף פעם לא השתמשתי בקונסילר, מייקאפ ושות' וכן רציתי שהצילומים יצאו טוב ולא עם עור מבריק. אני מאוד מרוצה מהמוצרים ומשתמשת גם עכשיו בחלקם, אבל אח"כ גיליתי שהם עושים ניסויים על בע"ח, אז את נגלת האיפור הבאה שלי אקנה כבר מחברה אחרת...
אחרי קצת התלבטויות ביקשתי מחברה טובה עם שלל מוצרי איפור ויותר ידע ממני לעזור לי עם החיפוש אחר האיפור הנכון והיא ממש לקחה אותי תחת חסותה ובילינו שעות שלמות שיטוט בקניון בין כל מיני חנויות איפור וחנויות פארם למיניהן בניסיון להבין מה הצבעים שאני רוצה. בנוסף עוד כמה שעות בילינו בבית בהרצת כמה "טסטים". כשראיתי כי טוב, ושזו חברה שאני באמת יכולה להגיד לה את דעתי ולא להתבייש ואפילו יותר חשוב- הנוכחות שלה מרגיעה אותי ולא תוסיף לי על הלחץ של כל האנשים שיהיו סביבי, ביקשתי ממנה גם לאפר אותי ביום עצמו. בעיקר כי פחדתי להתרגש ולפקשש והעדפתי לזרוק את האחריות עליה. למזלי היא חברה מספיק טובה בשביל להסכים, והיא באמת היתה מדהימה וסבלנית בכל התהליך ובמיוחד ביום עצמו.
בסופו של דבר השתמשנו במוצר אחד שקניתי של Clinique, סומק יפהיפה של Gade (לקנות רק במבצע!) ושפתון עמיד של Careline שעמד בגבורה (לפי מה שאני יודעת גם ג'ייד וגם קרליין לא עושות ניסויים בבע"ח). עבור יתר הדברים השתמשנו במוצרים שכבר היו לחברה שלי. חשוב להגיד ששפתון עמיד ממש- ממש חשוב לשים על שפתיים לא יבשות!! אחרת כל השפתיים הופכות למגעילות ומתקלפות... אז אם אתן מתכננות (או מתכננים, לא מפלה), תצמדו לשפתון לחות בשבועיים שקודם לכן.
אני שמחה שהתאפרתי לבד (או בעצם ע"י חברה). הייתי מאוד מרוצה מהתוצאה. הרגשתי ממש עצמי אבל מלוטשת ומשודרגת וככה גם יכולתי להרגיש הרבה יותר בטוחה בתוצאה כי היו לי כמה "איפורי ניסיון" שרציתי קודם והרווחתי קצת זמן רגוע עם חברה טובה בצהרי יום לחוץ. מה גם שבכל מקרה כשחיפשתי השראה ברשת לא ראיתי תמונות של מאפרים שאהבתי בפחות מ-2000 ₪, אז בכלל.... מה נאמר, יש לי טעם יוקרתי.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

there was a little girl who had a little curl  *right in the middle of the forehead
(התחלה של דקלום שסבתי הבריטית היתה מקניטה בו את אמא שלי, מתולתלת בעצמה)
אז מה עושים עם תלתלים?
אני ממש אוהבת את התלתלים שלי. נכון, אמנם לאורך כל שנות ילדותי הייתי מוכנה לתת הרבה כדי להיות בעלת שיער חלק ומתנפנף, אבל איכשהו בכל זאת בחיי לא עשיתי פן והיום לא הייתי מחליפה אותו בשום שיער אחר. אם כבר מוסיפה אולי עוד כמה תלתלים בשביל הנפח.
בעיה אחת עם תלתלים אני מאמינה שיש לכולן- אי אפשר לדעת מה יביא הבוקר, ואיך הם יגמרו את הערב. נורא רציתי להשאר עם התלתלים שלי, אבל לא ידעתי איך לגרום להם לראות רעננים מהבוקר עד הלילה. חיפשתי עצות באינטרנט, עשיתי קצת ניסיונות משלי... בין היתר, בשונה מהאיפור לא פסלתי את האפשרות ללכת למישהו מקצועי אבל התקציב היה הרבה מתחת לסקאלה של רוב מעצבי השיער לחתונות. ערב אחד הקלדתי צירופי מילים אקראיים בגוגל, וכך הגעתי לדף הפייסבוק  בו יש שלל דוגמאות לעבודות של של סער כהן, מעצב שיער ממרכז הכרמל (חיפה). כמובן שגם פה לקחתי טלפון ודחיתי את פעולת ההתקשרות עצמה עד ש... התקשרתי. 
סער הוא איש אנרגטי ומשעשע (עם בנות מתוקות ויפות-יפות שבאות בימי שישי בבוקר למספרה אם הן קמות מספיק מוקדם), וכבר משיחת טלפון היתה לי הרגשה טובה לגביו. לפני כן התלבטתי קצת איך להציג את מכסת התשלום שלי- אולי להגיד סכום קצת יותר נמוך כדי שיהיה על מה להתמקח? בלהט הרגע החלטתי שאם אני מצפה לכנות גם אני צריכה להיות כנה, ונקבתי בסכום אותו אני מתכוונת לשלם. הוא אמר "יהיה בסדר, מי שבא לקראתי, אני בא לקראתו" ואיכשהו סמכתי על זה, הוא היה נשמע לי אמין. קבעתי איתו "ניסיון" ליום שישי אחד שהיה לי קצת זמן לקפוץ אל המספרה שלו בבוקר. המספרה היא בעצם חדר לא גדול בו עובדים סער וה"אסיסטנט" שלו, עם 2 כסאות ספרים וכיסא אחד לחפיפת ראש. יש ספסל שעליו אפשר להמתין, קפה וכיסאות בחוץ למי שרוצה לעשן לצד המגבות המתייבשות. האמת שהמתנתי לא מעט, היה עמוס והבנתי שכמה מהלקוחות שלפני אחרו והתחילו בעיכוב. לקחתי את זה בקלות, זה נתן לי הזדמנות לצפות בסער ובאיך שהוא עובד. מצא חן בעיניי מאוד האמת שבין לבין נשים שבאו לצבע, פסים ופן, העוזר של סער הכניס אנשים מבוגרים ו/או מוגבלים לתספורת וגילוח ב-20 ₪. לפני הלימודים עבדתי כמדריכה שיקומית בדיור מוגן לאנשים עם מחלות נפש, ואני יודעת מקרוב כמה טוב זה עושה לאדם שחי מקצבה לא גדולה בלשון המעטה ללכת להסתפר "כמו שצריך", במקום בו מתייחסים אליו בכבוד. כמובן שזה די קנה אותי, אבל עדיין הייתי צריכה לראות שאני מרוצה ממעשה ידיו. אחרי הסבר קצר שלי למה הייתי רוצה, סער אילתר טיוטה של תסרוקת שממש מצאה חן בעיניי, תפסה אותי ואת מה שכיוונתי אליו.
כששאלתי אותו, "אז מה נעשה עם המחיר?", הוא כתב על פתק קטן בדיוק את הסכום שנקבתי בעצמי.
כחודש לפני החתונה באתי אליו גם כדי להסתפר ולרענן קצת את הקצוות. מאוד מרוצה מהתוצאה- קשה למצוא ספר לתלתלים! והקטע המפתיע שלפי מה שראיתי כל הלקוחות שלו הן בכלל טיפוסים של החלקות... כנראה שזו המשמעות של כישרון אמיתי.*


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

סליחה על ההדגשה האימתנית... 
ניסוי וטעיה


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

ביום החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באתי אליו ב-8:30 (איחרתי ב-10 דק' מתוך הנחה שהוא בעצמו יאחר.. וצדקתי, הקדמנו אותו בערך ב-5 דקות). עידן ישב לידי וצילם במצלמה שהשאלתי מחברה שלי שיהיו לנו קצת תמונות מלפני שהצלמים יגיעו ומהצימר אליו הלכנו אח"כ. היה מאוד נחמד, לאט- לאט נכנסו לקוחות שמהר מאוד הבינו שמדובר בכלה, איחלו ברכות ועשו שמח. יצאנו משם ברבע ל-10, והתסרוקת החזיקה ממש באותה התצורה עד שהגענו לצימר ב-2:30, כולל מקלחת קצרה שעשיתי בבית ההורים (בלי מים על הראש כמובן, אבל עם אדים וזה..) ומלאן-תלפים קפיצות בריקודים. למרות שפליתי בלילה בערך 15 סיכות מהראש, הן לא היו מורגשות במהלך היום ברגע שהתרגלתי לכך שמשהו מהודק לי לפדחת (ואני ממש רגישה! אפילו לא עושה קוקו בגלל שזה מכאיב לי בשיער מקדימה שנמשך). גם העסק של הפלייה לקח בדיוק דקה.
למקרה שמישהו תהה איפה התלתלים- אחרי הקיץ הבנתי שאין מצב שאהיה עם פזור במהלך היום (זה וגם בעקבות המלצה חמה מאוד של חברה שהתחתנה כחודשיים לפני), וגם לשמלה התאים שיער אסוף. יש מצב שהייתי עושה את התסרוקת קצת אחרת אם אני עצמי הייתי עושה אותה, אבל תשפטו בעצמכן/ם.
את סיכות השיער הכינה אימא שלי מקרושה בהשראת מישהי שעשתה כאלו לעצמה בפורום.. אני מצטערת אבל לא זוכרת מי זו היתה. אם את קוראת ומזהה את עצמך- השמיעי קול וקחי את הקרדיט שמגיע לך! לאמא זה לקח בערך רבע שעה של עבודה עבור סיכה, אז אני מניחה שכל אחת יכולה ללמוד ולהכין לעצמה.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

מחלצות החתן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עידן: אם יש משהו שאני שונא זה לקנות בגדים. לא יודע לעשות את זה, ולא מבין מה רוצים ממני. הגישה שלי בדרך כלל אומרת לקחת את יעל ושהיא תבחר. אבל אם כבר בגדים, אז שיהיו נוחים. כל חולצה שיש לה צווארון פולו או כפתורים נחשבת בעיני יפה ורשמית במיוחד, כנ"ל כל מכנס שהוא מעבר לג'ינס. 
רק שני דברים ידעתי בנוגע לבגדים שאבחר: בלי עניבה, בלי חולצה במכנסיים. לא אוהב להיות לבוש רשמי, זה לא מרגיש לי אני. הנחתי שאקנה בגדים בcelio ברננים, החנות היחידה שאי פעם הרגשתי בה נוח, בעיקר כי יש להם באופן מסורתי צוות עובדים נהדר. אכן, זו החנות הראשונה שהגענו אליה וראינו דברים נחמדים, אבל המשכנו בכל זאת לראות עוד משהו, וטוב שכך. הגענו למשביר לצרכן, גם כן בקניון רננים, ושם פגשנו מוכר נחמד להפליא, שרואים שעניין החליפות הוא בדמו ממש. ממדידה למדידה מצאתי את עצמי מכניס את החולצה למכנסיים, ואפילו שם עניבה, ופתאום גיליתי שאני ממש אוהב את איך שזה נראה (יעל כבר אמרה שאני יקה?). סה"כ לא יצא יקר מדי – המכנסיים (שחורים מחוייטים פשוטים) והחולצה (בצבע קרם עם גוון סגול, חלקה) של BAGIR עלו 200 ₪ כל אחד, העניבה 90 והחגורה (דמוי עור) 34. הכל בכל מיני מבצעים.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

נעליים- קונים מהר, וגרמיים- לא חסר..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
או שמא? הנעליים היו סיפור יותר מסובך. בגדול אני מעדיף להימנע ממוצרי עור, תמיד נראה לי רעיון מוזר, ומה גם שזה יקר נורא, והנחתי שגם יעל תעריך את זה. הסתובבנו בכל חנויות הגרנד קניון והבנו שנעליים אלגנטיות לגברים שאינן מעור פשוט אינן קיימות. יעל הייתה צריכה ללכת, ונשארתי לבד. חשבתי כבר לוותר ולנסות בשוק או משהו כזה בהמשך וכניסיון אחרון נכנסתי לאלדו. המוכרים היו נחמדים אם כי מלוקקים קצת, והציעו לי נעליים שיש בהן עור, אבל רוב הנעל לא מעור. מילא. התפשרתי. תוך כדי הקנייה ניסו והצליחו לדחוף לי כרטיס חבר מועדון וחומר לשמירה על הנעל. נקודה אחת לרעתם: לא רציתי לבחור בלי יעל וביקשתי שישאירו לי את הנעליים. כשיעל הגיעה, ראתה וביקשה לקנות, היה שם בלאגן סביב הקופה ולקח הרבה זמן עד ש"הרשו" לה לשלם (אני עדיין מאמין שבשוק יש נעלים דמויות עור, פשוט לא יודע אם הייתי אוהב אותן).


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

יצאנו לרקוד! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי כל אלו נשאר רק למצוא חולצה לריקודים. היו לי כל מיני רעיונות, ובסוף החלטתי שאני רוצה להדפיס לעצמי חולצה עם ציטוט מהשיר "dancing fool" של פראנק זאפה, שיר מצחיק שמהווה עבורי מודל לחיקוי. לא הספקתי להגיע לזה וחשבתי לוותר. שבוע לפני החתונה הייתי בחו"ל עם העבודה. במקום לכעוס עלי על זה שהשארתי אותה לבד עם כל הלחץ של לפני, יעל עוד מצאה זמן להכין לי את החולצה. בהתחלה היא הלכה לגרנד קניון, לחנות shopic. המוכרת לא הצליחה לפתוח את הקובץ שיעל הביאה, ובמקום להתנצל כעסה על יעל. בנוסף, היא רצתה שיעל תשלם לה לפי מילה (להזכירכם – על החולצה כתוב שיר שלם) ונקבה במחיר של מעל מאה שקלים להדפסה בלבד – לא כולל חולצה. 
יעל יצאה משם, יותר בגלל היחס מאשר בגלל המחיר, והלכה ל-held במרכז הכרמל. שם כבר נתנו מחיר סביר שכלל גם את החולצה, ובעל המקום לא הצליח להבין למה שמישהו יבקש תשלום לפי מילה...
יצאה חולצה מוצלחת ונחמדה. אמנם רק אני מכיר את השיר, אבל לי מאוד כיף איתה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



---
בתמונה- רואים איך גם החולצה וגם השמלה של יעל התאימו לכל פעילות.
בתמונה בהודעה על המוסיקה אפשר לראות את המאחורה שלה


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

הכוכבות האמיתיות של הערב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
תכל'ס, נראה לי ששתי האמהות שלנו גרפו את הכי הרבה מחמאות. שתיהן נראו נהדר.
אמא שלי הזמינה שמלה מאותה הרשת ממנה אני הזמנתי את הדגם הראשוני של שמלת הכלה (Nordstrom). בגלל שהעבודה של דוד שלי שילמה לו על כרטיס במחלקה ראשונה, הוא יכל לשים בתא המטען כמה מזוודות ומשקל שרצה והוא מילא מזוודה גדולה בדגמים שאמא שלי הזמינה למדוד. היא בשנתיים האחרונות ממש משקיעה ב"חלי ממן", וזו היתה הזדמנות נהדרת עבורה להשוויץ בתוצאות- 2 מהשמלות נראו מעולה, אבל אחת מהן, שמלת שיפון בגווני תכלת, לדעתי ממש גרמה לאור לקרון ממנה וזו השמלה שהיא בחרה. לדעתי אפילו לא היה צורך בהתאמה. כשהחתונה התקרבה היה נראה שהולך להיות קריר, והיא קפצה לFOX וקנתה את אחד הסריגים הפשוטים שלהם בצבע לבן/קרם שממש התאים. תוספת ברגע האחרון היתה שרשרת "פנינים" שבקשה מדודה שלי (תכשיטנית במקצועה).
אמא של עידן עשתה סיבוב בת"א ומצאה חנות שמאוד אהבה, בה המוכרות גם היו מקסימות. הן לקחו דגם קיים ותפרו אותו מחדש לפי התאמות לבקשתה (צורת צווארון, צבע, עיטורים וכו'). כשבאה לאסוף את השמלה שבאמת ענתה על כל הדרישות, התאכזבה מהמדידה והלכה ורכשה שמלה מאוד- מאוד יפה ומחמיאה ב"נפרטיטי", בקניון איילון. אני חושבת שמהסיפור הזה חשוב ללמוד שלקנות בלי למדוד לא מתאים לכל אחד ואחת, וכדאי לשקול את ההשלכות האפשריות של לקנות מה שיכול להיות "חתול בשק". במחשבה נוספת, אני מניחה שתפירת שמלת כלה אצל בהדרה גם לא תתאים למי שיהיה לה קשה לא לדעת איך השמלה שלה תהיה עד שבועיים לפני החתונה (כי בהדרה טוענת שזה פרק הזמן המקסימלי בתקופה לחוצה זו בו אפשר להעריך איך הגוף יהיה ביום החתונה).


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

מזה בכלל DIY
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
יצא כך שבערך כל תקופת המבחנים שלי עבדתי בשליש משרה בלעצב את אירוע החתונה שלנו. זו לא תהיה הגזמה לומר שלפחות בשבועיים הראשונים לחודש יולי הקדשתי לנושא שעתיים- שלוש ביום. בעקבות שיטוט בפורום, נורא רציתי להוסיף את הטאץ' האישי שלי למה שבינתיים הרגשתי הוא לא באמת שלי או משוייך אליי. בגלל שהרבה מהשיטוטים בפועל לא יכולתי לעשות, ולמבינות- שעתיים ביום זה ממש לא תמיד מספיק, פניתי לחברה מאוד טובה שגם לומדת עיצוב ותמיד היתה לה עין אסתטית בבקשה לעזרה. היא מיד נרתמה למשימה ובמקביל אליי בילתה את זמנה הפנוי ואת ימי החופש שלה בשיטוט בחנויות דברי מלאכה ובאינטרנט. ביום החתונה עצמו היא הגיעה איתנו ל"מטעים", בערך שעה וחצי לפני תחילת קבלת הפנים, כדי לארגן בעצמה חלק מהדברים. זה לא היה אפשרי בלעדיה.
אמנם אם היה לי יותר זמן וכסף הייתי מגשימה עוד הרבה פנטזיות שהיו לי לגבי עיצוב החתונה, אבל לדעתי גם הדברים הצנועים שהכנו שידרגו את המקום ואת האווירה. אני חושבת שזה בעיקר עזר להתחברות שלי לכל תהליך תכנון החתונה ואף הפך למקור הנאה ועיסוק כשהגיע לשלב הביצוע.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

מרכז שולחן- לא רק ההזמנות היו סאגה 
אני לא אוהבת דברים במרכז השולחן בחתונות. אני אף פעם לא זוכרת מה היה על השולחן חוץ מאוכל ממילא, ואם כן זה רק כי זה היה גבוה או גדול מדי ולא איפשר לי לשוחח בנוחות עם מי שישב מולי. עידן, לעומתי, כן רצה שיהיה משהו במרכז השולחן. טוב. הרבה- הרבה זמן התחבטנו והתלבטנו וחיפשנו רעיונות- לא רציתי פרחים. זה גם לא זול וזה גם לא התאים בעיניי למקום שהוא ממילא כל כך ירוק ומלא בטבע. חשבנו על קערות מים עם חלוקי נחל בתחתית ונרות צפים, אבל זה נפסל בגלל האפשרות שתהיה רוח שתכבה את הנרות. חשבנו על יצירות קרמיקה שנקח מאמנית שאנחנו מכירים תמורת הנחת כרטיס הביקור שלה לפרסום, אבל היתה בעיית שינוע ואריזה של כל כך הרבה דברים שבירים. 
בסופו של דבר באתי עם ההברקה- שוקולד! עידן לא התלהב בהתחלה, היה לו קשה לדמיין איך זה יכול להראות מכובד ויפה. ניסיתי להסביר לו, ולאט- לאט הוא התרצה. בעקבות המלצה של בובצ'קה נסענו לי.ד עידה במושב בצרה. איזה מקום כייפייייייייייייייייייי מלא מלא סוכריות, גומי, מרשמלו, וופלים, מצופים, והכי חשוב- מלא מלא שוקולדים בכל הגוונים, הצבעים והצורות. והכל באריזות ענק! יאיי! תיכננו פשוט לשים ערימת שוקולדים בטופים פרוסה על גבי שולחנות האוכל, הכי פשוט ולדעתי גם הכי יפה (והאמת שגם מתאים לאג'נדה שלי בחיים- קודם כל הקינוח!). הקו שלנו היה משהו עם עטיפות נוצצות בצבעים חמים, אז מצאנו לבבות שוקולד חלב עטופים בעטיפות נוצצות בזהב ואדום, ושוקולדים ממולאים ב-4 קרמים שונים עם עטיפות צבעוניות מתאימות. שם גם רכשנו את כפיות השוקולד שבסוף לא קיבלו את 15 דק' התהילה שלהן....
לצערנו לא בדקנו מראש, ושוקולדים אמורים להיות מאוכסנים בטמפ' של 12 מעלות. השוקולדים הממולאים ברובם לא שרדו את סוף אוגוסט בדירה שלנו, והיינו צריכים להשתמש בכסף ששמרנו לכיבוי שריפות ואקסטרה כדי לשלוח את ההורים של עידן יום לפני החתונה לקנות שוקולדים שיחליפו אותם. איכשהו גם זה יצא לטובה כי ביצי השוקולד שהם מצאו ולא היו שם כשאנחנו הסתכלנו השתלבו הרבה יותר טוב עם הלבבות והיו יותר טעימים. השוקולדים הממולאים ששרדו הוגשו בקעריות על הבר (ואולי גם קצת על השולחנות, לא שמתי לב- רק ראיתי כשהגענו שזה נראה מאוד יפה. הרבה יותר ממה שחשבתי שיהיה למען האמת). את השוקולדים הבאנו להורים של עידן כדי שיביאו ל"מטעים" יום לפני החתונה, ודיברנו עם עינב מראש על איך אנחנו רוצים שיסדרו אותם.
אח"כ שמענו שנפתח גם מקום חדש ואולי יותר זול ברעננה. אז למי שמחפש/ת שווה לבדוק.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

פתקי וסידורי הושבה 
גם פה, אולי בגלל שזה הדבר הראשון שהאורחים רואים מהחתונה, התחשק לי להשקיע ולנסות להכין משהו מיוחד. אחרי שיטוטים רבים בגוגל ופינטרסט, מצאתי זוג שהכין את התוכנייה של הערב על גבי מניפות יפניות (לא יודעת אם זה באמת השם הנכון- מניפות שהן בעצם לוח קרטון עם מקל)ץ זה ממש מצא חן בעיניי, והיה לי בראש להכין משהו כזה, ולמקל להוסיף תווית עם השם ומס' השולחן. בקשתי מחברה שלי לחשוב איך מוציאים את זה לפועל ולדעתי כבר באותו היום היא נסעה לארטה והכינה מודל בבית! את המניפה שהיא הכינה מנייר אורז צבעוני, קרטון ומקל גרון משוייף עידן ואני ממש אהבנו. וידאנו שזה עומד בתקציב ובזמן שיש לנו להשקיע ואחרי המבחנים הקמנו סדנת יזע בסלון של ההורים שלי (הכנו 200 מניפות, מה שלקח בערך 10 שעות עבודה של 3 אנשים.....).
למרות שממש שמחתי שיהיו מניפות במידה ויהיה חם, בסוף היה אוויר כזה טוב במקום (המסעדה למעשה נמצאת על פסגה שיש בה דרך רוח פתוחה למערב) שלא נראה שהיה להן כ"כ שימוש. עדיין, היה כייף לאסוף את עידן והמשפחה סביב העשייה (להבדיל מבגדים, עם יצירה אני נהנת להתעסק) וזה גם היה עבורי לגמרי ריפוי בעיסוק.
את אישורי ההגעה (ותודה לבנות הפורום על הבאת העניין לתשומת ליבי, לא היה לי מושג שזה כ"כ חשוב ושבכלל עושים את זה) עשו בשלבים אחות של עידן וחברה שלי, החל משבועיים לפני החתונה- היה צורך בשלבים כי אנשים לא עונים, מבקשים שיחזרו אליהם וכו'... חברה שלי כתבה בקובץ הגוגל- דוק שהכנו עם הטלפונים כל מיני הערות על האופן בו אנשים ענו לה- זה יצא ממש מצחיק. עדיין יצא שאחרי שהורדנו את מי שבטוח לא יגיע, אחוז לא מבוטל מהאורחים לא ידעו להגיד אם יגיעו ו/או כמה יגיעו, אז היה לנו בעייתי ליישם את כלל האצבע של הפורום של הורדת 10% ממי שאומר שיגיע. בסופו של דבר אחרי שראינו שמקסימום יגיעו 248 אורחים, התחייבנו על 215 ולמרות שבפועל כנראה הגיעו קצת יותר לא חוייבנו על כך. לקחנו את הסיכון שיגיעו יותר מ10% רזרבה שמקבלים בגלל שהיו כל כך הרבה אנשים שאמרו שלא בטוחים שיגיעו, ובנוסף לקחנו בחשבון שגם יהיו אנשים שאמרו שיגיעו ובסוף לא יגיעו (שוב- הכל בזכות הדיונים הענפים ופוקחי העיניים שהיו בפורום!).
את סידורי ההושבה עשינו ביום כיפור (וסליחה לשומרים), עידן ואני בבית של ההורים שלו (התחלנו בשישי בערב, החתונה היתה ביום שלישי). התיישבנו יחד מול קובץ אקסל במחשב בחדר והושבנו כל מי שאמר שיגיע או אולי יגיע. להסכם עם "מטעים" לגבי אופן ההושבה היה קצת בעייתי להגיע כי בהתחלה הם רצו לחייב אותנו לפי דרך שלדעתנו לא היתה הוגנת, אבל בסוף הם לגמרי יצאו בסדר (אחרי שעידן קצת הרים את הקול..). בסופו של דבר עשינו כך: קיבלנו מס' שולחנות נתון שיש בו מקום ל-12 כיסאות, אבל אנחנו סידרנו רק את מס' הכסאות עליו התחייבנו. כך למשל סידרנו שולחנות עם 10 כיסאות כשבעצם ברשימות יושבים שם 13 איש (מתוך הנחה שלא כולם יגיעו). בערב עצמו אם ראו שמגיעים לשולחן יותר אנשים משיש בו כיסאות- פשוט הוסיפו מהרזרבה. התנאי להסכם מסוג זה (זה מאוד הקל עלינו את סידורי ההושבה שסיימנו תוך פחות מ-3 שעות במצטבר בלי הרבה התלבטויות קשות- למרות כל סיפורי האימה ששמענו על האירוע) שלא דורש מאיתנו למלא שולחן של 12 איש (ולהפריד משפחות/חבורות חברים כדי לעשות זאת) היה שיהיה מישהו מטעמנו שעוזר למארח למנוע בלגן שעשוי להיווצר אם לא מתפעלים את העניין באופן מסודר ויעיל. לשם כך שכרנו מנהל אירוע מטעמנו- עידן יספר על כך בהודעה נפרדת.
היה רק רגע אחד של משבר תוך כדי סידורי ההושבה- ביקשנו שיזמינו 20 שולחנות והבנו שאנחנו צריכים 21. בערב יום כיפור שלחנו לעינב מ"מטעים" מייל כדי לבדוק אם יש סיכוי שבהתראה של יומיים יזימינו לנו שולחן נוסף ולמרבה השמחה וההפתעה היא ענתה לנו מיד שהיא הזמינה 21 שולחנות ליתר ביטחון. עידן, שחווה התקף חרדה מינורי מרגע הגילוי עד לרגע המענה, התאהב בה לשעה קלה בזכות התושיה.
בערב עצמו אנחנו והמשפחה לא שמענו שהיו תקלות הושבה מיוחדות. עצם זה שרוב השולחנות לא היו מלאים גם איפשר לאנשים להעביר כסאות, מה גם שחבורות של צעירים ישבו בכל מקרה לאכול בפינות האלטרנטיביות שהיו ממש נוחות וכייפיות. אגב, בעקבות החתונה בה ביקרנו במאי בה הן מוקמו תחת חסות האפלה, בקשנו מראש מנדב לוודא שהן מוארות בצורה מזמינה כדי לאפשר אנשים לשבת בהן בנעימות- וכך באמת היה.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

ומעוד זוית..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הן באמת היו הרבה עבודה


----------



## ray of light (9/3/14)

הפתקיות יצאו מהמם! 
מצד אחד חבל שלא השתמשו, אבל מצד שני מזל שלא השתמשו ושהיה מזג אוויר נעים!
ד"א, גם לנו יצאו בדיוק אותם מספרים: 248 אישורים והתחייבנו ל-215. קטע


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

פתקים עם מספרי שולחן על השולחן עצמו (הסתבכתי) 
וידאנו שלמקום יש מחזיקים מתאימים כדי להציב על השולחן פתקים שנכין בעצמנו, ועל שאריות מהקרטון ממנו הכנו את המניפות הדבקנו דפים עליהם הדפסנו מספרים עם אחד מאיורי החתולים שציירתי להזמנה. ניילנו אותם במכונת אילימינציה אצל דודתי הגננת. וזהו.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

ספר אורחים- כי לא היתה לי בת-מצווש 
או כך לפחות ניסו לרמוז לי מקורבים כשאמרתי שאצלי בחתונה יהיה שולחן ספר אורחים. עוד לפני שהתחלתי לקרוא בפורום מאוד אהבתי את הרעיון, וזה גם משהו שחיפשתי דרך יפה ופשוטה להכין. בסופו של דבר קבענו עם מטעים שישימו שולחן בין הבר לפינות האלטרנטיביות- בעצם פינה שפונה אל המדשאה בה כולם יושבים ונמצאת בלב אזור בו הרבה אנשים עוברים (ולא בדרך לשירותים או משהו). קניתי חבילות טושים וכוסות לשים אותם בהן, ומחברת קשיחה של קאמפוס, אותה עטפתי וקישטתי בשאריות דפי אורז מהמניפות. גם חלק מהדפים בפנים עיטרתי בסגנון "סקראפ-בוק" עם כל מיני ניירות צבעוניים וניירות עם הדפסים שהיו אצל ההורים שלי בבית. החברה שעזרה ולי בעיצוב ובאה איתנו מוקדם למקום סידרה את השולחן בפועל, וגם שידרגה אותו ממה שהבאנו והיה במקום עם עציצי פרחים וקערות שוקולד.
לא שמתי תמונות בספר אורחים כי זה היה נראה לי קצת יותר מדי פולחן אישיות ואני ועידן לא מהאנשים שאוהבים תמונות של עצמנו, אבל כן כדי להפוך את השולחן עצמו למשהו יותר אישי ו"אנחנו" באנו איתנו גם את אלבומי התמונות שהכנו משביל- ישראל. הסיפור מאחורי: כשעידן ואני סיימנו את הטיול בעצם חגגנו חודשיים ויומיים. אף אחד מאיתנו לא טוב בזה במיוחד, אבל שנינו אוהבים לצלם במהלך טיולים (להבדיל מלהצטלם) ולי יש תחביב של לנסות לתפוס אנשים בלי שהם שמים לב שמצלמים אותם. בכל מקרה, רצינו להכין אלבום מהתמונות, אבל בגלל שזו היתה חוויה כזו גדולה והזוגיות שלנו רק טריה לשנינו היה ברור מאליו שכל אחד יעשה אלבום משלו- ליתר בטחון. כשהעלתי את הנושא על השולחן ועידן אמר שזה היה לו באמת ברור מאליו נורא נעלבתי, אבל זה הפך לבדיחה בערך 5 דקות אח"כ. די מהר בחרנו תמונות (קצת יותר מ400- יותר מאלבום חתונה ממוצע!), הדפסנו פעמיים ובחרנו אלבומים. אספנו כל מיני דפים צבעוניים, פתקים, דבקים, מספריים מיוחדות שעושות צורות (משהו שאמא שלי קנתה בארה"ב לפני שנים, כנראה לפני השכלול לפאנצ'ים) ועטים והתיישבנו להכין סקראפ-בוק מהסוג הישן והטוב עם כל מיני גזרי נייר, תמונות מודבקות בכל מיני קומפוזיציות ופתקים שכתבנו שמספרים על התמונה, הסיטואציה ומה עשינו שם (כל אחד עיצב וכתב את הפתקים באלבום "שלו", ויש הרבה עמודים שממש מצחיק לראות איך מה שכתבנו משלים או אפילו סותר אחד את השני, כל אחד לפי החוויה שלו). המשכנו מדי פעם בסופ"שים גם במהלך השנה בה גרנו יחד ועבדנו לפני הלימודים, אבל בערך אחרי 2/3 הדרך עזבנו את זה וכמעט שלוש שנים אמרנו שכשיהיה זמן נחזור לזה. אז לרגל החתונה באמת פינינו את הזמן (תוך כדי מעבר דירה ואירגון החתונה) ובערב עצמו הם הוצבו על השולחן. זה היה כייף לדעת שאנשים יכולים ככה לקבל חלון אל "עידן ויעל" כמו שאנחנו רואים את עצמנו.
בפועל לא הרבה אנשים כתבו משהו אבל כייף לקרוא את מה שכן, מה גם שעכשיו יש לי אלבום מושקע ויפה להדביק בו את כל הברכות שקיבלנו יחד עם הצ'קים למזכרת.


----------



## SimplyMe1 (9/3/14)

גם אני נדלקתי על הרעיון הזה, נראה לי מושלם 
לאורחים הקרובים שמגיעים ויכולים להתפרע ולא להסתפק בברכת נייר קטנטונת שמספק האולם.
היכן רוכשים את הסקראפבוק?


----------



## yael s d (10/3/14)

המחברת היא של חברת campus 
הן היחידות שמצאתי עם כריכה קשה ושורות נורמליות בפנים. בטח בארטה או במקומות אחרים יש יותר סוגים פשוט כבר לא כ"כ היה לי זמן לחפש. רכשתי באופיס דיפו ב20 ומשהו שקל. סתם מחברת עם איזה 80 דפים וכריכה קשה. כאמור, עטפתי אותה בנייר אורז עם צבעים ומרקמים ובפנים הדבקתי גזרי נייר צבעוני בכל מיני צורות ועיטורים. לא את הכל- רק כל 2-4 עמודים, ורק עד האמצע בערך... ליד הצבתי כוסות עם כל מיני טושים ועטים צבעוניים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



השקעה של שעה וחצי- שעתיים עבודה. יצא באמת ממש נחמד.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

"עיצוב אווירה"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עבורי כל המטרה בהוספת אלמנטים עיצוביים למקום היתה להתוות את האווירה שהייתי רוצה להשרות על האורחים ועל עצמי. "מטעים" מספק גם קנבס נוח לעבודה אך גם מאתגר- למרות שהמסעדה מבפנים מושקעת ומעוצבת באווירה נעימה, מקושטת בעציצים ומדפי ספרים, כל החוץ ערום לגמרי מלבד הפינות האלטרנטיביות ומגוון הצמחיה שיש בו. עזר לי מאוד להגיע לחתונה של זוג אחר שהתחתן שם במאי (לא מישהו שאנחנו מכירים, פשוט שאלנו מתי יש חתונה שנוכל להגיע אליה והשתדלנו להיות כמה שיותר סמויים מן העין) להבין מה אני רוצה ומה יתאים.
למזלי זה יצא מספיק זמן מראש כדי שאוכל להזמין דברים באינטרנט בה-ר-ב-ה יותר זול ממה שמצאתי בישראל. דרך הפורום הגעתי לאתר ali express, וממנו הזמנתי שרשראות נורות כריסמס צהבהבות  שאיתרו את שורת עצי הזית שתוחמת את המדשאה עליה היו שולחנות האוכל באחת מצלעותיה (אני כל כך אוהבת את הפריטים האלו!! זה נראה כמו פיות מעופפות ומרצדות). כמובן שוידאתי קודם עם נדב (הדי.ג'יי שהיה אחראי גם על התאורה וההגברה ולכן גם על התשתית החשמלית) שזה מתאפשר. נגיד, בהתחלה רציתי שרשרת נורות שתתחם את כל המדשאה, אבל הבנתי מנדב שבגלל מבנה המקום השרשרת תצטרך להיות באורך של 20 מטר זה יוצא לא כ"כ בטיחותי. הזמנתי משם גם כדורי נייר נתלים בצבעי ורוד- כתום- לבן –אדום שיתנגשו עם כל הירוק שמסביב כדי לתלות על העצים שמקיפים את המסעדה ורחבת הריקודים- אותם הבאנו למקום מראש והמלצרים תלו (בעצם לא יכולנו לעשות דברים מורכבים מדי כי לא רצינו לשלוח לשם חבר קרוב או בן- משפחה משעה מאוד מוקדמת לסדר הכל, ובתיאום עם עינב מ"מטעים" היינו צריכים למצוא דברים עם הסבר פשוט להכנה שלא דורש דיוק). ברגע בו הגענו ל"מטעים" ביום עצמו בערך שעה וחצי לפני תחילת קבלת הפנים, אחרי שהתעשתתי קצת ויצא לי טיפה להסתובב בחוץ, ראיתי שיצא הרבה- הרבה יותר יפה ומיוחד ממה שתיארתי ודימיינתי שיהיה. זה היה טאץ' קטן אבל הוסיף למראה וההרגשה המון ולמרבה הפלא אנשים שמו לב ואמרו לנו כמה הדברים האלו ספציפית היו יפים תוך כדי הערב. אמא שלי סיפרה לי אח"כ שהכדורים על העצים היו גם אטרקציה לפעוטות, אז בכלל כייף.
דבר נוסף שחברה שלי דאגה לו לפני קבלת הפנים היה סידור שביל הכניסה לחופה. בחרנו להכנס לחופה מדרך צדדית ולא בין האורחים. יותר נכון- אני בחרתי, כי הרגשתי לא כ"כ בנוח בכל מקרה עם עניין ה"כניסה", וזה הרגיש לי פחות show ומשהו שאני יכולה להתמודד איתו. בכל זאת הרגיש לי נכון להוסיף משהו שיסמן את השביל כ"השביל", אם אנחנו כבר צריכים לפסוע דרכו כשכולם מסתכלים ולא פשוט להופיע לחופה. רציתי משהו בסגנון שקי החול עם הנרות ששמים לצורך תאורה במקומות מסויימים, אבל לא היה לי חשק להתחיל להתעסק עם חול ואדמה וביקשתי מעידן למצוא תחליף הולם. הוא מצא מדריך באינטרנט להכנת פנסינים מצנצנות זכוכית ממוחזרות ונייר פרגמנט, וכך היה. ביקשנו מהמשפחות לאסוף צנצנות דבש וחמוצים, ובשבוע לפני החתונה התיישבתי על הרצפה בסלון של ההורים מול סרט והכנתי 28 פנסינים. ביום החתונה לקחנו אותם איתנו בארגזים באוטו וחברה שלי פשוט היתה צריכה לסדר אותם במקום עם נרות בתוכם, ולהדליק אותם קצת לפני החופה. יצא הרבה יותר יפה ממה שחשבתי.
---
אין לי תמונות לא של הפנסינים ולא של הנורות בעצים.. ככה זה כשמתעצלים להכין לצלמים דף עם נק' לצילום


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

נו, טוב. שיהיו גם פרחים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בסוף נכנעתי לתכתיבי עיצובי חתונות והסכמתי שגם אצלנו יהיו פרחים. הבנתי שזה יכול להיות יפה ולמזלי אמא של עידן לקחה בכייף על עצמה את המשימה במסגרת הסכום שהקצבנו לדבר (מתוך תקציב העיצוב שקבענו מראש). בהתחלה היא פנתה לשכן וחבר טוב שלהם שמגדל פרחים, אבל לא היה לו משהו צבעוני (זו היתה הבקשה היחידה שלי), והוא הפנה אותם לחנות פרחים בצומת דרור (על כביש 4 מול נתניה) בשם "פרחי חן". אבא של עידן היה שם משהו כמו שבוע לפני החתונה וביצע את ההזמנה- אמר שהיו מאוד נחמדים, ולאחר שיחה קצרה הצליח להוריד את המחיר ב300 ₪ אחרי שהתחייב להחזיר את העציצים יום למחרת במקום לקנות אותם. הזמנו 15 עציצים לפיזור בבית הקפה ובפינות האלטרנטיביות בחוץ (2 גם מצאו את דרכם לשולחן ספר אורחים). בסופו של דבר כנראה שהיה חסר זר אחד (גיליתי את זה רק כשהתיישבתי לכתוב את הקרדיטים ושאלתי את אבא של עידן איך קראו למקום). רק לפני שבועיים גילינו שאמא שלי בטעות מסרה אותו לדודה שלי יחד עם זרי הפרחים שפוזרו לאורחים בסוף החתונה... לא חוייבנו עבור זה, מסתבר.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

ותודה לקרדיטים של shirpan על הרעיון המגניב!|ב 
מתישהו במהלך התיכנון ראיתי את הקרדיטים המקסימים הללו וממש אהבתי את אחד מהרעיונות שלהם לקבלת הפנים- הכנת פתקי טריוויה על עצמם כזוג. בגירסה שלנו אלו היו פתקי "הידעת?" ובאמת כדי להמנע מעניין "פולחן האישיות" כתבנו בעיקר דברים מצחיקים על עצמנו, ויש יגידו אף מביכים. רובם היו דברים שעידן כתב עלינו כזוג, אבל ביקשנו גם מהאמהות לכתוב כל אחת כמה כמה סיפורים על הצאצא שלה וכמובן שבחרנו את הכי מפדחים. היה קצת טריקי למצוא מעמדים בזול, אבל בסוף מצאנו משהו סולידי בחנות לציוד מטבח ומסעדות באזור התעשייה בנשר. עשיתי להם אלימינציה גם כן אצל דודה שלי והכל נשלח יחד עם שאר פירטי העיצוב, השוקולדים והקישקושים עם ההורים של עידן שנסעו ל"מטעים" במיוחד יום לפני החתונה. מעינב מ"מטעים" ביקשנו שתדאג שיפזרו אותם בפינות האלטרנטיביות ובבית קפה. אחת הדודות שלי סיפרה לנו שבוע אחרי החתונה שבת- דודה שלי אמרה לה שהיא ממש חייבת לקרוא את הכל והן הסתובבו וחיפשו את כל הפתקים. בכלל, זה היה נחמד לבני משפחה להיזכר בכל מיני סיפורים מהילדות ולחברים לקרוא דברים שידעו או דברים שחדשים להם עלינו.
אחד הקטעים המבדרים: אחד הפתקים שאמא של עידן כתבה עליו התייחס לחוסר הכישרון שלו בשחייה. לפני שהדפסנו עשינו מעבר על כל הפתקים, חידדנו ניסוח והוספנו תיאורים שמספקים קצת צבע ובשר. עידן קצת נסחף עם הרצון שלו להפוך את הפתקים לכמה שיותר מצחיקים ול"עד היום הוא לא ממש יודע לשחות טוב" שאמא שלו כתבה בסוף הפתק הוא הוסיף "שזו דרך יפה להגיד שאם זורקים אותו למים הוא טובע." בסופ"ש שאחרי החתונה היינו עם דודים שלי בבריכה ונורא התפלאו שהוא נכנס לשחק איתנו בעמוקים.....


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

ומקרוב 
לא מוצאת כרגע תמונה לדוג' של הצד השני... לא נורא, סתם סיפורי פדיחות


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

מנהל אירוע מטעמנו – שאול סלוצקי 
עידן: היה חשוב לנו שיהיה באירוע מישהו מטעמנו, שלא קשור למקום, שינהל את האירוע. זה התחיל מזה שהבנו שיש לנו מלא ספקים לתווך ביניהם, התגבר כשפקפקנו במקצועיות של מטעים והוכרע סופית בגלל שיטת ספירת המוזמנים שבחרנו. סיבה חשובה נוספת הייתה שלא רצינו להתעסק בכסף באירוע עצמו, והעדפנו שיהיה מישהו אחר שיתעסק בזה.
ניסינו כל מיני אופציות של חברים של חברים ולא מצאנו. בסוף, שבועיים לפני החתונה, ידידה שלי המליצה לנו על שאול סלוצקי, מקואופרטיב התאורה וההגברה "שומעים חזק". שאול היה מאוד נחמד ומרגיע, נתן לנו עצות ולקח את התפקיד ברצינות. הטלנו עליו מספר תפקידים לאורך האירוע, ועד כמה שידוע לי, את כולם הוא ביצע. מה שהכי הרשים אותנו זה שבניגוד לכל שאר האנשים שהסברנו להם (בעיקר ממטעים), הוא הבין מיד את שיטת ספירת האורחים שהצענו.
הרבה אנשים אמרו לנו שאין צורך לשכור מנהל אירוע ואפשר להסתפק במנהל אירוע של המקום + חבר/אח שיתפקד כמנהל אירוע מטעמנו. לנו זה דווקא מאוד התאים, כי לא רצינו שמישהו קרוב לנו יצטרך לעבוד באירוע עצמו. כמובן שכשיש בעיות עם ההושבה חשוב שיהיה מישהו מהמשפחה שאפשר להתייעץ איתו, אבל שאול עשה הרבה יותר מזה – הוא עמד בכניסה וקיבל את האורחים, בדק שהמקום לא מחייב אותנו על יותר אנשים משהגיעו, שכל המנות יוצאות, שהאביזרים לרחבה יוצאים בזמן וכו'. נראה לי שבהרבה מקרים שווה לשקול לקחת מישהו כזה, בעיקר אם מדובר בהרבה ספקים או אם לא סומכים על חלקם עד הסוף.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

רבנות עמק יזרעאל- בלב השדות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האמת שלא היה לנו מושג איך להרשם ומה לעשות כי החברים היחידים שלנו שהתחתנו עשו זאת דרך צהר. זה לא היה רלוונטי עבורנו אחרי שבדקנו ומצאנו שצריך להגיע עד ללוד גם לפגישה וגם כדי לקחת את הכתובה. החברה שהתחתנה חודשיים לפנינו סיפרה לי שהרבנות של המועצה האזורית שבה שתינו רשומות לא מצריכה הוצאת ת. רווקות- מספיק להביא פתק מהמזכירה של הישוב. זה חתם את העניין- נרשמנו שם, אבל עידן היה צריך להביא ת. רווקות שכן הוא לא רשום במועצה...
אז עידן נסע לו עם שני החברים שמצא שיהיו פנויים באותו תזמון לרבנות לב השרון. הרב אפילו לא ביקש כתובה של ההורים (ומזל, כי חשבנו שנצטרך לסוע אח"כ במיוחד לרבנות ת"א בשביל זה..) והנפיק את התעודה בעבור 180 ₪ (מחירים של גנבים אין לי בעיה לרשום).
כשהגענו לרבנות של המועצה, התיישבנו במשרד של הרב הראשי של המועצה כדי לפתוח תיק נישואים. אמנם מושבניק, אבל טיפוס קצת ארכאי never the less. סיפר לנו איזה משל על קיפודים (נו, זה שצריך לשמור על המרחק הנכון כדי להתחמם אבל לא להידקר..) וכשהגענו לסעיף בו צריך לכתוב "שם לאחר הנישואים" ביקשתי שישאיר פתוח. עדיין לא הייתי בטוחה מה אני רוצה לעשות עם זה. כבוד הרב הרגיש שזה ממקומו להגיד "מה רע ב*** (שם משפחתו של עידן)? את יודעת, זה ממש לא פמיניסטי לשמור על שם המשפחה שלך- זה בכלל משושלת האב!"
אחר כך, כשעידן שאל אם יצטרך להביא את הכתובה של ההורים הוא הסביר לנו בלי להתבלבל שאין צורך, כי כל הנהלים האלה זה רק בשביל הרוסים שמנסים להסתנן לתוך העם היהודי...
איכשהו עברנו את זה, אבל אז עוד הוא העז לשאול מתי החופה שלנו, כי הוא פנוי בתאריך ויוכל ברוב טובו לחתן אותנו!
"תודה, תודה... אנחנו עוד לא התעסקנו בזה ורוצים לבדוק קצת..."
שלום ולא להתראות.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

הדרכת זוגות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עידן: הרב זמיר, אצלו נרשמנו ברבנות, המליץ לנו על גאולה לוינסון ממושב תל עדשים, התקשרנו וקבענו. רצינו הדרכת זוגות כי מראש נרתענו מכל העניין, והעדפנו לעשות את זה ביחד ושיעל לא תצטרך לעשות את זה לבד. חשבנו שזה גם יהפוך את התכנים לקצת יותר נעימים. אני, לפחות, חשבתי שנדבר על זוגיות, על חתונה, שנשמע קצת מדרשים וכאלה ושלא הכל יסבוב סביב דיני טהרה.
אז חשבתי..
גאולה ובעלה עשו לנו את ההדרכה, כשאת רוב הדיבורים הוא עשה. הנושא היחיד היה דיני טהרה. מילא לדבר על דיני טהרה, לא מפריע לי שמישהו יבוא ויספר לי על חוקי הדת. הבעיה התחילה כשהרב סיפר לנו על מחקרים שנעשו וגילו ששמירה על דיני טהרה מונעת סרטן צוואר הרחם..
כאן נשברנו. אמרנו לרב, שעם כל הכבוד, אם המחקר הזה היה שווה משהו מישהו היה מספר עליו. גניקולוגים היו ממליצים עליו, סטודנטים לרפואה היו לומדים אותו וכו'. כזוג סטודנטים, הסברנו לרב שהתאמה אינה מעידה על סיבתיות ושבטוח יכולים להיות המון הסברים אחרים לממצאים האלה. לסיכום, יעל סיפרה לרב על מחקר שהראה שסקס בכל יום במשך שנה עושה פלאים ליחסים.
בהתחלה הוא היה קצת המום, ואמר שזו פעם ראשונה שמישהו מפקפק בזה (הסברנו לו שרוב האנשים מעדיפים לשתוק ולחכות שזה ייגמר), אבל דיי מהר הוא הבין שזה פשוט לא יילך, ושהוא ייאלץ לרדת מהעץ. הוא אמר שהוא ישמח אם נביא לו הוכחות סותרות, ועברנו לדבר על נושאים אחרים. 
בסוף אני והרב יצאנו לחצר, ויעל נשארה עם הרבנית להסברים מביכים אחרונים. בחוץ גילינו אני והרב שבעצם התפיסות שלנו מאוד דומות: שנינו בעד הפרדת דת ומדינה ולא מבינים למה מכריחים אותנו לשבת ביחד ולדבר על דיני טהרה .
בסה"כ אני חייב להגיד ששניהם היו מאוד נחמדים, זו רק הסיטואציה שהייתה מזעזעת.


----------



## haych (8/3/14)

מלכה!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל הכבוד שסיפרת לו על המחקר על הסקס! ושאמרתם שכולם מעדיפים לשתוק ולחכות שיגמר


----------



## NoFi M (8/3/14)

מזכיר לי את הרבנית שטענה בהדרכת כלות 
באיזו תוכנית ריאליטי על חרדים, שיש הוכחות שדם של מחזור הוא דם טמא - כי "עשו מחקר בארה"ב, והזריקו לחיידקים דם של מחזור, והם מתו".









 עד היום אנחנו צוחקים על זה
(היי, עדיף לצחוק מלבכות)


----------



## Ruby Gem (8/3/14)

אתם אדירים!


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

אדון בלון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











 
עידן: אחד הדברים הראשונים שידענו בקשר לחתונה הוא שאנחנו רוצים להזמין את יוסף נעים, הוא "אדון בלון". את יוסף אני מכיר מימי תנועת הנוער, ועוקב אחרי העסק שלו בפייסבוק עוד מתחילתו. הכרנו את הדברים שהוא עושה, ואהבנו את הרעיון של הבלונים. אני אולי הייתי משוחד, אבל יעל ראתה אותו בתכנית הבוקר של אברי גלעד וממש התלהבה. 
משבר בחיי האירוסין נרשם כשגיליתי ששכחתי להגיד ליוסף את התאריך, והוא בינתיים קבע עם זוג אחר לאותו יום, אבל לשמחתי הוא הסכים להגיע למקום עוד לפני האירוע ולהשאיר שם המון בלונים למסיבה. היו שם המון כובעים, קשתות וצמידים שהיו הצלחה של ממש בקרב ילדים, צעירים ומבוגרים, ויוסף דאג להנחות מראש את המלצרים מה להוציא ומתי, כולל כובעים מיוחדים לחתן ולכלה. בסוף הערב הדי-ג'יי ומנהל המקום ביקשו את הפרטים שלו, בשביל ליצור קשר לגבי שיתוף פעולה עתידי.
לדעתי, בלונים הם האטרקציה הכי מגניבה שיש כיום לאירועים, זה מגניב ברחבה, זה משהו שאפשר לקחת הביתה, ולמרות שזה נהיה נפוץ יותר – זה עדיין מקורי. מאוד מומלץ, ובפרט "אדון בלון"
--
וכמו שרואים בתמונה- חובה להוציא כשעדיין יש ילדים!!!


----------



## coffeetoffy (10/3/14)

יפה שעניתם.. 
כשאמרתי לרבנית שלי שזה שטויות (גם כן איזה קשקוש על סרטן צוואר הרחם), ושהוא נובע בחלק מהמקרים מוירוס הפפילומה שהגיוני שהוא יותר נפוץ אצל חילוניות- נתקלתי במבט של "תסתמי או שתעופי בלי אישור"..


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

הרב יואב ברי- המלצה גורפת!!! 
חודש לפני החתונה ואין רב. לא יודעת איך, אבל זה משהו שממש לא הקדשנו לו מחשבה ברוב התהליך... לשנינו כאילו היה ברור שהחופה היא לא ההיי- לייט של הערב עבורנו, ונמצא כבר מישהו שיתאים. הו- הו כמה טעינו. בשני דברים:
דבר ראשון, לא תיארנו לעצמנו כמה קשה למצוא רב בהתראה של חודש, במיוחד לפני חודש עמוס שרובו חגים וממילא כולם מתחתנים בכמעט אותם 8 תאריכים. מהמאגר שנותר, קשה למצוא רב צעיר ברוחו, שמקבל בקשות מהזוג ועוד לא לוקח על זה כסף. בסופו של דבר דרך בעל הדירה שלנו (כבר לשעבר) הגענו לרב יואב ברי שעובד עם צהר, המנהל של אולפנת "צביה" בשכונת הדר בחיפה. הוא היה נשמע לעידן אחלה בטלפון, וקבענו פגישה ברגע שיכולנו כדי לראות אם יש על מה לדבר. 
היה גם היה- הוא אדם מקסים, מלא התלהבות ומין ניצוץ ילדותי בעיניים. היה לנו ממש נחמד לשבת ולדבר איתו, הוא הציג את טקס החופה בצורה פשוטה ולא מעיקה בכלל והציג את משנתו- חופה של עשר דקות מ-ק-ס-י-מ-ו-ם. הוא גם קיבל את בקשתי להעניק לעידן טבעת במעמד החופה (בין הקידוש לשבירת הכוס). מושלם. אנחנו עוד הוספנו לטקס קצת דברים (אפרט ואנמק במקום המתאים), ועדיין אנשים מבוגרים וצעירים כאחד החמיאו לנו מאוד על החופה הקלילה והנעימה שהיתה לנו, ואפילו הלכו לרב ישר אחריה לומר לו באופן אישי!
הדבר השני בו טעינו היה.... החופה כן היתה ההיי-לייט של היום עבורנו. בגדול. לא היה לי מושג שכל כך אתרגש. ותוך כדי הרגשתי כל כך בנוח, צחקתי, הקשבתי... מבחינתי זו היתה החוויה הכי מיוחדת בכל היום הזה וממש לא תיארתי לעצמי שכך ארגיש. שוב, אפרט יותר כשאגיע לספר על איך ומה עשינו בחופה, אבל אני מאמינה שאני מרגישה כך הרבה בזכות הדרך בה הרב ניהל את החופה. אפילו חתימת הכתובה שפני כן עברה במהירות לא בכבדות, כשהוא הבין שאנחנו כבר נורא- נורא מתרגשים וזה משהו שהיינו רוצים לסיים איתו ולצאת כבר לחופה. וגם יש לו קול ממש יפה כשהוא שר את הברכות!
כמובן שלאחר מכן העברנו לו מעטפה עם תשלום מסויים... והוא התקשר אלינו כמה ימים אח"כ להודות לנו, ושוב להגיד הרבה מזל- טוב.


----------



## אביה המואביה (10/3/14)

הוא היה הרב של האולפנא שלי!! 
נחמד לשמוע עליו דברים טובים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אם כי אני לא בטוחה שהיה מגיב טוב כל כך לדעת שאני חילונית גמורה היום ונשואה לחילוני מבית


----------



## yael s d (10/3/14)

חחחח אדיררררר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוא עכשיו המנהל של אולפנת צביה בחיפה, שם למדת??
קשה לי לדמיין אותו לא מרוצה... הוא כזה נחמד וכל הזמן מחייך ומאחל לכולם טוב. אני בטוחה שהוא ישמח בשבילך שמצאת את המקום המתאים לך בו את שמחה ושבעת רצון


----------



## אביה המואביה (11/3/14)

כן, צביה חיפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אכן שם למדתי. מחזור ו' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הוא איש נפלא, אין ספק. אוהב אדם ואיש שמח ונעים.

אמנם הוא ניסה מאד לשכנע אותי לא להתגייס לצבא כשהייתי בכיתה י"ב והוא ידע שזה הכיוון שלי, אבל זה היה כי הייתי תלמידה באולפנא והוא לא ידע שאני כבר לא דתיה בשלב הזה ואני די יכולה להבין למה הוא עשה את זה..


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

חווית המקווה שלי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז כן, גם אני בתור אישה חילונית- אתאיסטית למהדרין מבית טוב ממש לא ראיתי את עצמי מגיעה למקווה, וממש התייסרתי מהעניין. פחות העניין של להתפשט מול אישה זרה ויותר העניין של "אני לא רוצה לעשות את זה, אז למה אני עושה את זה?".
בקיצור, הבנתי שאני צריכה לעשות את זה. כיוון שיש לי משפחה קרובה חרדית מהאזור (עוד על כך בהמשך), ובת דודה בת גילי (+4 ילדים) שהיא גם חברה טובה שלי מהילדות, גיששתי קצת לגבי המשמעות של העניין בניסיון לראות את הפן החיובי של הדבר. מסתבר שעבורן זו באמת חווית הטהרות המשרה שלווה פנימית וקירוב לשמיים, מה שעשה לי קצת טוב על הלב כי אם יש לזה משמעות כל כך יפה עבור מישהו זה הופך את זה ליותר נסבל עבורי. ביקשתי מאותה בת- דודה ללוות אותי, והיא לקחה על עצמה גם למצוא מקום שיתאים לי (לא כזה שיכנס לכל החריצים...) ולקבוע מועד שיתאים לשתינו.
בסופו של דבר הגענו למקווה שמפעילה מי שעשתה לנו גם את הדרכת הזוגות. הגענו בערב יומיים לפני החתונה לבניין קטן במושב בו הם גרים. הבלנית ברכה אותנו בכניסה והכניסה אותנו פנימה למקום קטן שנראה בערך כמו מלתחות של בריכה, רק נקי: קירות מצופי מרצפות חרס לבנים, ריח של כלור, אור ניאון ודלתות פלסטיק שמובילות לחדר שירותים וחדר רחצה עם אמבטיה ושידת תמרוקים ומראה. בת דודה שלי ישבה וחיכתה בחדר החיצוני, כשהבלנית הובילה אותי לחדר הרחצה וביקשה שאחליף למגבת שהבאתי מהבית. הגעתי מוכנה מראש, רחוצה וללא לק עם שיער קלוע בצמה כדי שלא יווצרו קשרים עד שאגיע למקום (תלתלים, כבר הזכרתי?), אבל היא לא אמרה על זה כלום כשהובילה אותי לברכה עצמה, רק ביקשה שאתיר את הצמה.
לא חשבתי הרבה, ואפילו לא שמתי לב אם הסתכלה עליי, אלא ברגע שביקשה פשוט שמתי את המגבת על המעקה, ירדתי במדרגות ונכנסתי למים. רק שאלתי קודם כדי להיות מוכנה אם הם נעימים. הם היו. צללתי, בירכתי (אומרים אלוהים ולא אלוקים, מסתבר. אפילו שככה כתוב!), צללתי שוב ונגמר העניין. היא יצאה מהחדר, אני יצאתי מהמים, התנגבתי והתלבשתי בחדר הרחצה ויאללה- הביתה! אני חושבת שמהרגע שחנינו עד הרגע שיצאנו עברו אולי 8 דקות. וזה עוד אחרי שעשיתי פיפי לפני שנכנסתי למקווה עצמו. לסיכומו של עניין, או כמו שאמרתי לשתיהן בדרך החוצה: "זה יותר נחמד מללכת לגניקולוג."
האמת היא שזו לא היתה חוויה כל כך משמעותית עבורי, או בכלל, אבל כן היה משהו מאוד מרגיע ומשרה שלוות נפש בלקחת לרגע הפסקה מכל הכאוס של יומיים לפני חתונה, להיכנס למקום נקי ושקט ולהתכסות במים. אני יכולה להבין על מה כל שומרות הנידה מדברות, מה גם שאח"כ כשישבתי לדבר עם בת דודה שלי והיא סיפרה לי על חווית המקווה שלה, הבנתי שעבור הרבה נשים זה צורך קיומי- להיות מטופלת ומטפלת של מס' לא מבוטל של ילדים בזמן שאת מחזיקה משרה מלאה וחיה בצניעות מאוד גדולה מצריך הרבה משאבי נפש. הבנתי ממנה שעבורה ללכת למקווה זה ללכת למקום בו היא יכולה להתפנק ולהתרחץ כמה זמן שהיא רוצה, בלי שאף זאטוט יכנס או שמישהו יצטרך אותה, וגם תמיד יש תור אז היא יכולה לשבת בלובי בכייף שלה ולקרוא עיתונים באין מפריע פעם בחודש. כשבעלה התקשר כשכבר היינו באוטו מתחת לבית שלהם ודיברנו, הוא היה מופתע נורא לשמוע שכבר חזרנו תוך 40 דקות (זה כבר היה אחרי איזה חצי שעה שישבנו שם...)! כשהיא הולכת למקווה תמיד לוקח לה שעתיים לפחות....


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

רגע- לא צריך גם חופה? 
בערך שבועיים לפני החתונה נזכרנו שצריך חופה. המקום לא מספק, לרב אין מאיפה להביא, לרבנות יש רק משהו בצבע קטיפה אדומה שאפשר לקחת רק באותו היום. מה עושים? עידן- תכין חופה. אוי, עידן טס לחו"ל לשבוע לצרכי עבודה וחוזר 4 ימים לפני החתונה. טוב נו, אני אישרתי את העניין מראש אז אין מה להתלונן. אז כמובן- אמאל'ה!
למזלי יש לי זוג הורים מוכשר ביותר (סיכות השיער הן רק דוג' בודדת) ותוך שבוע אמא עם החוט ואבא עם המיני- נגריה שיש לנו בחצר האחורית הכינו חופה מסורתית צחורה ומושלמת.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

הכניסה לחופש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
החופה שלנו היתה אמורה להיות ב-19:30 והיה לנו חשוב שתתחיל כמה שיותר קרוב לשעה היעודה.  והצהרת כוונות דיוק. אנחנו חושבים שזה היה חשוב, כי בסופו של דבר חלק נכבד מהאורחים כבר היה נוכח ב-19:30, ורק היינו צריכים לחכות עוד רבע שעה כדי שאחד הדודים יגיע (תיאמנו ציפיות מראש בינינו לגבי למי חשוב לנו לחכות ולדחות את החופה בכל זאת עד שיגיע). בסופו של דבר החופה התחילה קצת לפני 20:00. 
כאמור, לקח לנו רבע שעה לחתום על הכתובה ולהתייצב בנק' הכניסה עם ההורים. כמו שהזכרתי בהודעה קודמת- השביל לחופה לא עבר בין האורחים אלא הגיע מהצד מתוך הצמחייה שהקיפה את המקום. חשבנו שזה יהיה מקום חבוי כי היינו מוקפים בעצים ושיחים, אבל איכשהו לא חישבנו נכון את הזויות ודי היינו גלויים לכל מי שהתאסף ליד השביל לחופה. זה היה די מפדח אבל בדיעבד גם מצחיק. 
משהו שלא חשבתי עליו מראש- אני הנחתי שהמוסיקה שתתנגן עד השיר של הכניסה תהיה המוסיקה של הקבלת פנים, אבל הדי.ג'יי החליף למעיין סאונד-טרק תופים ומצילות של עוד-רגע-והקוסם-עולה-לבמה שממש לא מצא חן בעיניי. מניחה שזה כדי לגרום לכולם להבין שאו-טו-טו, אבל אם הייתי חושבת מראש שצריך משהו כזה או שהוא היה טורח להגיד לי (מפתיע שלא כי באמת עבר איתנו על כל מהלך הערב בפרוטרוט) הייתי חושבת על משהו שיותר מתאים בעיניי...
בעיקר כי היה חשוב להורים, ההורים של עידן ליוו אותו עד למתחת לחופה (החופה היתה על גבעה קטנה), הוא נשאר חזר חצי דרך וההורים שלי הביאו אותי אליו והמשיכו לחופה בלעדינו. תכל'ס היה מרגש וכייף שהיה לי רגע עם ההורים שלי לבד לפני החופה.
נכנסנו לצלילי "ערב של יום בהיר" של אפרים שמיר שהיה מועמד מוביל מס' חודשים, ואפרים שמיר עצמו הכריע את הכף כששמענו אותו בהופעה האחרונה (האחרונה בהחלט!) של כוורת חודש קודם לכן.
מאוחר יותר עידן שאל אם שמתי לב שכשהוא וההורים שלו יצאה לחופה היא לא עמדה עדיין. לא יודעת איך, אבל למרות ששלחנו את האחים לקראת סוף חתימת הכתובה אל העמדות זה לא היה מאורגן. מסתבר שהוא חיכה כמה רגעים ליד החופה לפני שחזר לקראתי ואני כנראה התעכבתי גם כן בדיוק מספיק בשביל שבזמן שהלכנו שנינו יחד אל החופה היא כבר עמדה על תילה.


----------



## ray of light (9/3/14)

אחד השירים האהובים עליי 
שהיה מועמד גם אצלנו לשיר חופה אבל נפסל ע"י החתן.
מקסים ומרגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ד"א, אני ביקשתי מהדיג'יי שיר טרום חופה (מושג שהמצאתי לשיר ששמים כשקוראים לכולם לבוא לחופה) ואני זוכרת שהוא השמיע אותו


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

הטקס
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמו שהזכרתי בהודעה על הרב יואב ברי, הטקס היה קצר ולא מפולפל בדברים לא רלוונטים שלא ביקשנו. מה כן בקשנו? שדברי המבוא/ברכה שהרב נותן בתחילת החופה יהיו מקושרים לסוכות (יום למחרת היה ערב חג ראשון ורצינו לנצל את אווירת החג אבל חבל שלא התרענו בפניו מראש שזו חתונה חלבית כי הוא הזכיר מזבח קורבן של 70 פרות או משהו כזה... האמת שאני התפקעתי בצחוק כששמעתי באותו הרגע כי זה היה נראה לי די פארודי, אבל מסתבר שלא מעט אנשים שמכירים אותי שמו לב ודאגו שאתעצבן/התעצבנו בעצמם), שאני אתן טבעת לעידן (האמת שביקשתי שפשוט לא יגיד כלום ויסמן לי מתי לתת אותה, אבל הוא אמר איזה משהו על מתנה לחתן או לא זוכרת מה... נראה היה שגם הוא התרגש, עידן אמר ששם לב שרעדו לו הידיים), שיוזכרו בני משפחה קרובים שנפטרו, שהרב יקריא בעצמו את 7 הברכות ושעידן יקריא את התפילה לשלום המדינה (בעלת הבית שלנו סיפרה לנו מתישהו שזה הפך בשנים האחרונות לטרנדי בחופות של כיפה סרוגה וזה מצא חן בעינינו).
את המוטות החזיקו 5 האחים והאחיות שלנו (2 החזיקו באותו המוט). זה היה ממש כייף ונתן תחושה משפחתית ופרטית. 
הכוס נשברה בהצלחה לצלילי I'm gonna be (500 miles) של ה-proclaimers, שיר שאני אוהבת שנים ועושה לי תמיד מצב רוח טוב. עידן גם אהב וזה היה זהו.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

והיה גם שולחן בחזקת בג"צ העדה החרדית י-ם 
יש לי משפחה לא קטנה ומאוד קרובה שבמקרה היא גם חב"דניקית. תמיד באירועים משפחתיים גדולים שהתקיימו במקום עם קייטרינג שאינו בתי, הם הושבו בשולחן קצה כלשה, עם חמגשיות שתמיד הוזמנו מאותו קייטרינג שבלשון המעטה לא נמצא באותו הסטנדרט של האוכל בחתונות היום. בגלל שמדובר במשפחה קרובה, אמא שלי ואני אמרנו שאין מצב שאנחנו לא מוצאות להם את האופציה הטובה ביותר, שבשום פנים ואופן לא תפחת מזו של כל יתר האורחים.
היינו צריכים קייטרינג בכשרות של בד"צ העדה החרדית (לא מאוד נפוץ, מסתבר..) ויותר מזה- היינו צריכים למצוא אחד כזה שהוא גם חלבי וגם מגיש אוכל מסוגנן ומהודר ולא רק מאפים ופלטות של ירקות לעליה לתורה או ברית. חיפשנו, ביקשנו המלצות.. בסוף הגענו לקייטרינג "אם וילד" בבני ברק. מההתחלה המגע איתם היה מאוד נעים ויעיל. שלחו לנו את התפריט החלבי שלהם (יש גם בשרי ופרווה) שהיה מעבר לכל מה שחשבתי שנמצא- עידן ממש רצה לסוע עד לבני ברק כדי לעשות טעימות גם שם. הם אמרו שהזמנה ל-20 איש הם יכולים לעשות גם בהתראה של מס' ימים, אבל כמובן שהזמנו שבועיים-שלושה מראש. 
הכייף האמיתי היה שיכולנו ממש להתפרע! בגלל שהיה לנו ברור שאנחנו לא מנסים לחסוך על האורחים הדתיים ומתכוונים להקציב פר אורח אותו התקציב למנה ואף יותר, יכולנו לבחור מגוון ענננקקקייייייייייי – המחירים היו בסקאלה אחרת, שאולי נראו באולמות החתונה מחוץ לכפר חב"ד בפעם אחרונה בשנות ה-90...!!! מנות ראשונות- גבינות וירקות צלויים בכל מיני שילובים ומינים, אגוזים, סלטים מכל המינים, פשטידות מתוקות ומלוחות, פסטות, לזניה והקינוחים...... ממש התלהבנו, בעיקר כי כששאלנו את המשפחה הם אמרו שזה נחשב לאחד מהקייטרינגים היותר יוקרתיים. אני לא טעמתי, רק ראיתי את האוכל כשבאתי לשבת איתם. אני כן יכולה לומר שכל המנות נראו מאוד נדיבות ועשירות ושאבא שלי העביר את הכיסא שלו לשולחן שלהם... 
בסוף לא הצלחנו להימנע מהחמגשיות, אבל הזמנו כל כך הרבה מנות והשולחן היה כ"כ מלא שראו בעיקר את האוכל ולא את האלומיניום. בנוסף, כדי שהאוכל באמת יגיע טעים לשולחן הקפדנו לבחור מנות שנראו לנו ושמהקייטרינג אמרו שיחזיקו נסיעה בציידנית/חמגשית בצורה טובה. יש לציין שגם המשלוח באותו ערב מבני ברק לזיכרון יעקב היה מפתיע לטובה.
כמובן שגם קנינו שתיה נפרדת, כלים חד פעמיים שנראים יפה ואיכותיים, ומטבעות שוקולד בהכשר המתאים כדי לפזר על שולחן כמו בשולחנות ה"פחות כשרים". אני חייבת להגיד שאחד מהדברים שהכי כייף להזכר בהם זה שבאמצע הערב הוא שאחרי החופה כשעשינו סיבוב בין שולחנות של אנשים שחשבנו שלא ירקדו (ולכן ידענו שגם לא נראה אותם- גם בחתונות שהן לא שלנו אנחנו רוקדים מהשיר הראשון ועד לאחרון) כמה מבנות המשפחה ניגשו אליי בהתרגשות ואמרו שהן אף פעם לא הרגישו באירוע שכ"כ מכבדים אותם ומתחשבים בהם וככה חושבים על כל הפרטים... אני בתור טבעונית שנים רבות (עוד הרבה לפני שזה הפך לטרנד ורוב האנשים כבר יודעים מה זה אומר) ממש מבינה את העניין הזה של להיות מוזמנת למקום או אירוע ובעצם לאכול רק סלט כרוב ואורז ושהפינוק שלי הוא המיץ תפוזים. אני לא מצפה מרוב האנשים להתחשב בבחירות הקולינריות/מצפוניות שלי כאשר זה דורש השקעה מוספת/מורכבת רק עבורי, אבל זה בהחלט עושה משהו בלב כשהם כן. 
כמובן שזה גם כייף לדעת שמעריכים את כל המאמץ שהשקעת, אבל זה גם מקום שאולי אני יכולה לנצל כדי קצת להעביר את המסר האישי שלי- הדבר שנשאר איתי אחרי החתונה הוא הכייף מזה שאנשים שאני אוהבת וקרובים אליי נהנו והידיעה שמשהו מהדברים שתכננתי והשקעתי בהם זמן ומחשבה עשה להם את הערב למיוחד


----------



## ray of light (9/3/14)

מרגש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האמת שזה ממש מרגש וכיף לשמוע דבר כזה מאורחים בחתונה, ואני לגמרי איתך לגבי המסר האישי


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

צלמים- OR photography 
OR עבור אור & רונן. 
אין ספק ששני הצלמים מוכשרים מאוד בתחומם- אור יותר בקטע של פורטרטים ועודד יותר בקטע של נוף. הגענו אליהם דרך המלצה של חברה שלי שלומדת עיצוב, פגשה ואהבה את העבודות של רונן. השיחות טלפון זרמו, התמונות באתר נראו קלילות ונחמדות וקבענו פגישה בדירה של עודד בכפר הס. 
גם הפגישה היתה מאוד נחמדה וזורמת. לי לא כ"כ היה חשוב טיב הצילום ברגע שהבנתי במחקר שדה מראש שצלמים שאפילו העין הבלתי מקצועית שלי שמה לב שהם אומנותיים, מנוסים ומוכשרים להחריד נמצאים בסקאלת מחירים שהיא לפחות פי 2 מהתקציב שלנו. היה חשוב לי שיהיו תמונות נחמדות שיתפסו את האווירה ושהאנשים שחשובים לי יהיו מצולמים. עידן רצה גם קצת יצירתיות ובזה אפשר לומר שהם סבבה.
ביום עצמו הם כנראה שכחו/לא כתבו לעצמם את התיאום מראש והגיעו מוקדם מדי- לא תכננתי שהם יהיו בזמן ההתארגנות שלי, אבל הם היו וכבר צילמו תוך כדי. זה באמת נחמד שיש את התמונות למזכרת, אבל באותו הזמן זה הלחיץ אותי נורא והייתי מוותרת, או לחילופין- מנסה להיות יותר החלטית ולומר להם "נחמד שהקדמתם- רדו למטה לשתות קפה ונקרא לכם כשצריך לצאת".
את המיקומים של "המקדימים" עידן ואני בחרנו בהתייעצות מראש עם עודד ורונן- הם לא מכירים כ"כ את הצפון ואנחנו לא יודעים מה מצטלם טוב. בסופו של דבר נבחרו שני מקומות שנהנינו מהם מאוד- הלג'נדה ברמת ישי והמשק של חבר של עידן בכפר יהושע. השתדלנו לעמוד פחות או יותר בלוח זמנים (למרות שרונן היה מאוד מלחיץ ולחוץ בעניין... היה צריך להעמיד אותו במקום בעניין "זה היום שבו אנחנו מחליטים- לא נבוא אלייך אח"כ בטענות על מה הספקנו ומה לא, אז אל תגרום לנו להרגיש כאילו אנחנו בלו"ז טירונות") כדי להגיע בשעות האור ל"מטעים" ולהצטלם בגן שעשועים המקסים שלהם.
הצילומים המשפחתיים עברו בלי מאורעות מיוחדים- עידן ואני רק רצינו כבר לסיים את להצטלם ובני המשפחה היו יחסית צייתנים והכל הסתיים במהרה. יצאו תמונות מקסימום שבאמת שיקפו את האווירה והדינמיקה. בכלל, כשהתיישבתי לעשות את האלבום (ב-Lupa. לא כ"כ אהבתי את המעצבים הגרפים שרונן ועודד עובדים איתם, מה גם ששוב המחיר היה גבוה מדי לטעמנו) ראיתי שאחרי שמתיישבים לבחור את התמונות הטובות של הרגעים שורצים לזכור- הן באמת לכדו את הרגע ואת האווירה של המקום, ההתנהלות והאנשים. מזה אני יכולה להגיד בפה מלא שאני מרוצה. מאווירת הלחץ של היום עצמו פחות- ספציפית של רונן, כי עודד היה מקסים וברגע שהבין את המצב רוח שלנו ניסה גם למתן את רונן. יכול להיות שגם אנחנו "זוג בעייתי", כן? הרי בסופו של דבר, כל הצילומים המקדימים וכו' היו בשבילנו פשוט תירוץ לעצור לאכול גלידה לפני שנוסעים לחתונה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 |סמיילי שמנמן|
---
אבל כמובן- הכל זה הרגשה אישית ולגמרי סובייקטיבית שלי- אתן/ם מוסמנים/ות לשפוט מהתמונות ומשיחה איתם וכו'


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

מהמשק


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

מהגן שעשועים


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

עוד קצת מהגן שעשועים


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

ואחרון חביב ומיוחד מהמקום עצמו 
זה היה קטע שלהם שעידן נורא אהב כשראינו תמונות שמחתונות שעשו ואני פחות התהלבתי מעניין השכפול... אבל לדעתי הלא משוחדת שלנו יצא הכי יפה שהם עשו עד כה


----------



## Ruby Gem (8/3/14)

איזו תמונה מגניבה!!!


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

אביזרי רחבה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עידן: לא ממש ידענו מה לעשות עם אביזרים לרחבה. חשבנו לקנות, אבל לא רצינו לבזבז על זה כסף. בסוף יצא שזכינו בהגרלה של אתר "קונפטי" וקיבלנו ארגז גדול מלא בהרבה יותר אביזרים מששקלנו לקנות. טוב שכך, כי אם היינו קונים קצת היינו מרגישים שזה בזבוז... ברגע שהיו את הבלונים לא היה צריך שום דבר בנוסף. אולי רק טבעות ושרשראות זוהרות, שכן נחלו הצלחה.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

מסכת ברכות וכו'
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
עידן: ליעל היה חשוב שיהיה בחתונה משהו בנוסף על החופה-אוכל-ריקודים. אחרי שוויתרנו על רעיון הלהקה הבנו שנסתפק במצגת או משהו בסגנון. בסופו של דבר הפתיעו אותנו והייתה מסכת דיי ארוכה שכללה מצגת מההורים, שלושה סרטונים ושתי ברכות. קצת פחדנו שזה יהיה יותר מדי, אבל נראה לי שבסוף היה מספיק מעניין בשביל להשאיר את האנשים בפנים. בכל מקרה, היה טוב שאנשים יכלו לצאת החוצה אם רצו, או לא להכנס בכלל, ככה לא הרגשנו אשמים.
עוד דבר לגבי זה: הייתה לנו התלבטות לגבי מקום ההקרנה. המקום מספק מסך בתוך המסעדה, ולא ידענו אם יהיה שם מקום לכולם ואם כולם ייכנסו. עלתה אפשרות לשכור מסך גדול שיוצב בחוץ, אבל החלטנו בסוף שזה לא שווה את הכסף. במבחן התוצאה, כולם נכנסו כשהדי-ג'יי אמר להכנס, והיה מקום לכולם. לדעתי זה היה אפילו יותר מוצלח ממסך בחוץ, כי לפעמים כשהמסך נמצא במקום שאוכלים בו אז אנשים נמצאים באזור המסכת, אבל ממשיכים להתעסק בענייניהם.

הערה אחת לגבי סרטונים: בסרטונים שמדברים בהם קשה לשמוע ולהבין מה אנשים אומרים. אם אתם מכינים סרטון למישהו – שווה להוסיף כתוביות.
---
בתמונה- אנחנו מתמוגגים מהחתול שלנו ששורבב למצגת מההורים, או לחילופין- נקרעים מצחוק מאח של עידן ש"רקד" בלט בסרטון מהאחים


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

ארוחת לילה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש שלוש בעיות בתפריט של מטעים: הם לא נותנים ארוחת לילה, הם נותנים רק שלושה קינוחים (אנחנו דרשנו וקיבלנו ארה) ואין להם גלידות. כמענה לכל אלו החלטנו לקנות גלידות שיחולקו ברחבה כארוחת לילה בסביבות חצות.
קנינו מגלידות פלדמן, סניף זכרון יעקב. הם היו מאוד נחמדים, נתנו מענה לכל השאלות והדרישות שלנו, ואחרי ביקור בחנות קנינו מהם גם בועות סבון (1 ₪ לבקבוק קטן, חולק בכניסה). אחרי התלבטות קנינו 72 טילונים בע(6 ב10₪) ו40 קרטיבים (שקל ל1). חשבנו שזה יספיק לאנשים שיישארו עד מאוחר, וצדקנו. הנגלה הראשונה נחטפה מהר, ונשאר מספיק לנגלה נוספת של טילונים לקראת סוף המסיבה. לא נראה לי שנשארו הרבה עודפים.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

מילה על לו"ז יום החתונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עידן: התחלנו את היום מאוד מוקדם, כי היו לנו הרבה תכניות: הספר של יעל היה בחיפה, שם אנו גרים, אבל אנחנו בחרנו להתארגן אצל ההורים של יעל, מרחק שעה נסיעה משם. את הצילומים המקדימים ניסינו לתכנן כך שיהיו בדרך משם למטעים, ועדיין זה יצר עיכוב, בעיקר כי ליעל היה חשוב לקחת את הזמן ולנשום תוך כדי, ולא רק לרוץ ממקום למקום. בדיעבד היינו מתפשרים על משהו ומנסים ליצור לו"ז יותר רגוע.
בחתונה עצמה היה לנו ברור שנהיה בקבלת פנים. רצינו להספיק להיות עם האורחים שלנו כמה שיותר. מה שכן, לא ממש הצלחנו להיות מספיק ביחד בקבלת פנים, כי כל הזמן גררו אותנו ממקום למקום להגיד שלום. בסוף פיצינו על זה בריקודים, כשרקדנו הרבה זה עם זו.
אחרי החופה החלטנו לעשות את הסיבוב המסורתי בין השולחנות. לא עצרנו לתמונה עם כל שולחן, והקדשנו לסבב כולו בערך רבע שעה, אבל היה לנו חשוב ונחמד להיות קצת עם האנשים, בעיקר עם מי שידענו שלא נראה על רחבת הריקודים כי גם ידענו שלא נרד מהרחבה ברגע שהריקודים יתחילו אחרי הברכות. אכן כך היה והריקודים התחילו בערך ב-21:30 ונמשכו עד 1:20, כשיעל ביקשה מהדי.ג'יי שישים עוד שיר אחד מרשימת הבקשות שהכנו ואז את שיר הסיום שלנו. 
פעמיים במהלך הערב ברחנו קצת מההמולה ונכנסנו לחדר חתן-כלה: אחרי החופה והחיבוקים נכנסנו להרגע וביקשנו מהמלצרים להביא לנו אוכל ואחרי הסבב שולחנות ולפני הברכות כשנכנסנו לאכול אותו. זה היה נחמד להיות לכמה רגעים רק שנינו, וגם נתן לנו הזדמנות לטעום מהאוכל בעודו טרי.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

קישוט לאוטו
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עידן: כמה חודשים לפני החתונה יעל ביקשה שאקח את זה על עצמי. כהרגלי, אמרתי בסדר ושכחתי מן העניין . בשבוע שלפני החתונה נזכרתי וניסיתי לחשוב מה עושים. הרעיון היה שאכין משהו בעצמי, אבל לא הצלחתי למצוא זמן לקנות את המצרכים. בסוף התקשרתי לאח שלי שהגיע ללוות אותנו ביום החתונה והוא הביא איתו סרטים ואף קיבל הנחיות מהמוכרת. המשימה התגלתה כקשה מששיערנו, ולקחה לנו המון זמן, כמעט כמו הזמן שלקח ליעל להתארגן. במבחן התוצאה, הרכב נראה טוב למדי, אם כי לא מקצועי (יעל: למה לא מקצועי? היה מאוד מקצועי!), והחומרים עלו הרבה הרבה פחות משהיה עולה קישוט מקצועי.
---
בתמונה- תוך כדי עשייה, אין לנו תמונה מהתוצר המוגמר.. אבל היו בו הרבה יותר סרטים וצלופנים


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

והנה זה הגיע- שיר הסיום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
לא עשינו סלואו או ריקוד פתיחה, הרעיון ממש לא קסם לנו. למרות זאת, יש שירים שפשוט עושים טוב על הנשמה אבל הם לא מתאימים לריקודים ולא היו באווירה של השירים בקבלת הפנים. כזה הוא השיר miles away של years around the sun. שמעתי אותו פעם ראשונה בפרסומת של קורונה, וישר רצתי לאינטרנט לשמוע את השיר המלא.
לכל אחד יש שיר כזה- ששם אותו בדיוק במקום שהוא רוצה להיות בו, לא משנה מתי הוא מושמע. ידעתי שארצה לשמוע אותו בחתונה, ולא היה נראה לי שיש רגע מתאים יותר מסוף הריקודים, כשנשארים כמעט רק האנשים הכי קרובים ובעיקר עידן ואני מחובקים חזק-חזק באמצע הרחבה, עוצמים עיניים ומעבדים את היום והמאורע.


----------



## coffeetoffy (10/3/14)

שיר מהמם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אצלנו הוא רצה להשתמש בו לסלואו, בסוף השתמשנו בו לוידאו. אכן, פרסומת מוצלחת לקורונה


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

"ירח דבש" לסטודנטים = 3 ימים בצימר על החוף 
בערך חודשיים לפני החתונה חשבנו מה נרצה לעשות אח"כ והגענו למסקנה שלמרות שזה בדיוק חג סוכות, אנחנו רוצים להיות רק שנינו לכמה ימים אחרי החתונה. אני רציתי ים, ובחיפוש קצר באינטרנט מצאנו את צימר "גינת עדן" של ויולט מקיבוץ נחשולים.
נסענו לשם אחרי החתונה (בתכנון היה שההורים שלי יקפיצו אותנו עם רכב מלווה וישאירו אותנו ואת האוטו שם, אבל בסוף אני הייתי ערנית אז נהגנו לבד) ובדרך גילינו ששכחנו את הוראות ההגעה. במזל מראש ויולט אמרה שאפשר להתקשר בכל שעה, וב-2 בלילה היא ענתה ערנית לגמרי וכיוונה אותנו. הצימר עצמו קטנטן אבל מספק, והכי חשוב- 2 דקות הליכה מרצועת חוף היפהפיה של דור- נחשולים. בקיבוץ עצמו גם יש מין בית קפה- מסעדה קטנה עם חומוס ממש טעים. לא לקחנו איתנו שום דבר חוץ מסרטים, בגדי ים ואוכל- את המעטפות והמתנות שלחנו הביתה עם ההורים- כך שהיו לנו 3 ימים של רק להנות אחד מהשניה ואחת מהשני. או יותר נכון בערך יום וחצי, כי כחצי מהזמן השלמנו שעות שינה.


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

סוף דבר וקצץ קיטש
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אח"כ כבר ישר חזרנו לביקורים אצל המשפחות, ערב חג וימי הולדת, פתיחת מעטפות וקריאת ברכות... והיום, יותר מחודש אחרי החתונה, היא עדיין מלווה אותנו באופן כזה או אחר. זה לא בדיוק רק ערב אחד וגמרנו כמו שהרבה אנשים אומרים כי יש המון חוויות יומיומיות שמחיות את כל העניין מחדש- אנשים שפוגשים, מקומות שרואים, התמונות שמקבלים, ברכות ומתנות שעוד ממשיכות לזרום, להוריד את הטבעת כשמכינים קציצות, למלא טפסים בשם המשפחה החדש, לתכנן את הכנת האלבומים, לדבר על החתונה ביחד ובעיקר... להרגיש שעברנו הכי-ביחד-שאפשר חוויה של פעם בחיים ורק לצפות ולהנות מכל מה שאנו עוד עתידים לעשות יחד.


----------



## ronitvas (10/3/14)

מקסים, מרגש וכל כך נכון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
איזה קרדיטים!!!!!! למות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









תענוג צרוף!
אוהבת את הפירוט, אוהבת את הסיפורים המעניינים ואת סיפור ההכרות (שכבר זכרתי מקריאה קודמת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
מאחלת לכם המון אושר, שמחה, אהבה וחיים טובים ומלאים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




למרות שקראתי בהמשכים, היה שווה


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

והמצלת ספק אחרונה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
על הפורום הזה. ברור לי שלא היתה את אותה החתונה בלעדיו: 
לטוב- קיבלתי מלאאאאאאא השראה ורעיונות כמעט מכל פיסת מידע שקראתי, ואפילו תמיכה לעת הצורך.
לרע- יכול להיות שהיו דברים שהייתי הרבה פחות נלחצת מהם אם לא הייתי קוראת עליהם פה.
בסופו של דבר שאבתי מכל הכותבים והכותבות הרבה המלצות, יצירתיות ועצות שימושיות ומדי פעם אפילו את הסיוע (החשוב) של "צרת רבים- חצי נחמה". יכול להיות שהייתי הרבה יותר משגעת את הסובבים אותי בענייני חתונה אם לא היה לי את מקום המפלט ה"חתונתי" הזה. אז למרות שלא כתבתי הרבה בכלל, אני כן מודה למנהלות, לאדומות ולאדומים ולכל אלו שכותבים הרבה ומעט (ואפילו לאלה שיודעים מתי לא לכתוב) והופכים את הפורום הזה לסביבה וירטואלית שנעים ונוח להסתובב בה. מקווה שזה נכון גם לגבי היום- אני הייתי חייבת לקחת לבריאות הנפשית שלי פסק זמן עד שהרגשתי בשלה ומגובשת לחזור, מקווה שאשאר ואציץ מדי פעם


----------



## haych (8/3/14)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
ממש נהניתי לקרוא, ומסתבר שיש בינינו הרבה קווי דמיון, מה שגרם לי לעוד יותר הזדהות עם הקרדיטים (אהבה לבע"ח וצמחונות/טבעונות, האהבה לטיולים, תאריך החתונה, הבלונאי, הנעליים מסטיב מאדן ואפילו האמא שהולכת שנתיים לחלי ממן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
ממש אהבתי גם את שיר הסיום שלכם - גם אני רצתי להוריד אותו אחרי ששמעתי אותו בפרסומת.

נראה שהצלחתם ליצור חתונה שהיא ממש אתם, צנועה ועדינה וששניכם הייתם שותפים מלאים בתכנון החתונה, שזה ראוי להערכה! ה- DIY יצא מקסים ואני מאחלת לכם זוגיות מוצלחת והמון אהבה


----------



## yael s d (8/3/14)

חחחחח איזה קטע!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה תודה תודההה
אין על אדון בלון (יוסף)- הוא כזה אדם מקסים ומיוחד! ועל miles away...


----------



## NoFi M (9/3/14)

מזל טוב! איזה יופי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הקרדיטים באמת מקסימים (אפילו שאין לנו הרבה דברים משותפים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), ויכולה להעיד שמסיבה מסויימת גרמת לי לקרוא כל הודעה בכיף, למרות שאנחנו לא חולקות ספקים בכללל.
נראה שהיה מעולה וכיף ומאד אתם (ואם אפשר להגיד - פשוט, במובן הכי הכי טוב של המילה, שנשארתם עם הרגליים על הקרקע ונאמנים לעצמכם).

מאחלת שהמשך החיים המשותפים יהיו ככה גם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מזל טוב!


----------



## ray of light (9/3/14)

איזה יופי של קרדיטים! 
גילוי נאות: בהתחלה נכנסתי להציץ בתמונות ולא הייתי בטוחה שאצליח לקרוא הכל. אבל טעיתי, קראתי הכל והיה לי כיף גדול!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כיף שחגגתם בדרך שרציתם ושהמשפחות היו איתכן לאורך הדרך, זה ממש לא מובן מאליו. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כיף שהצלחתם לארגן ביחד ולבחור את כל הבחירות שמתאימות לכם ואין ספק ששיתוף פעולה בין בני זוג זה מתכון לחתונה מוצלחת במיוחד. 
אני מכירה את מטעים וזה באמת מקום חמוד ומקסים. העיצוב יצא מקסים, ואיזה כיף שהחברים והמשפחה השקיעו בברכות - זה בעיניי מה שעושה את החתונה למיוחדת ו"שלכם". בקיצור, החתונה בדיוק בטעם שלי. 
מלא מזל טוב ושנים מאושרות!  (רשמתי בהודעה אחת 4 פעמים כיף. כנראה זה הרושם שהותרתם מהקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## אביה המואביה (10/3/14)

איך נהנתי לקרוא!! 
נראה שהיתה לכם חתונה מקסימה!
נהנתי לקרוא את סיפור ההכרות שלכם ואת ההתנהלות שלכם. התמונות מקסימות, אתם באמת נראים זוג מקסים!! 

המון מזל טוב, אני מאחלת לכם הרבה אושר ביחד


----------



## DDN (10/3/14)

נהניתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך!


----------



## החלפתיניק (10/3/14)

קרדיטים מהנים ומעניינים. מזל טוב!


----------



## ronitvas (26/3/14)

הקרדיטים המקסימים שלך נכנסו לקישורים 
כלים ומידע (בלשונית האמצעית) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קישורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קרדיטים 2014
תודה על השיתוף


----------

